# Annie's Adventures



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

I was going to start this diary once we were on our next trip (US), but decided to start with this local one.  Adventure can be anywhere, right?

My bike was not cheap, but I get such an incredible amount of pleasure out of it, it was well worth every penny/pence.  Because this bike has a powerful electric battery, the rides are more pleasure than work.  I'm never really breathless riding up even the steepest of hills, although I can get sweaty on the steeper hills.  

There are so many beautiful places to ride a bike here! It is a totally mindful endeavor to ride almost effortlessly through rolling hills, along a coast, through very green countryside, past forests.  A truly stress-free experience, sometimes even blissful.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

Yesterday we had a gorgeous, sunny day with temps into the 70's (low 20s C).  We decided to ride on the bike trail into Glasgow.  This involved driving to town, leaving the car there and taking the bikes on the ferry.  The bike trail starts very soon after we get off the ferry.  I'd guess at least 85% of our ride was on a bike trail (tarred, wide enough for two bikes).  Our plans were to ride into Glasgow and take the train back, as we did last time. However, while having a very late lunch in the city husband asked me which train I wanted to catch, or did I want to ride back.  Silly me said ride back.  

Our round trip ride was 66 miles (on bike's odometer).  A lot of it is hilly, and we've decided more than 50 miles is too much.  

I didn't take a lot of photos this time but I've already posted a lot of them from previous rides in the photography section.  We finally found the William Wallace memorial in Elderslie, the town where he was supposed to have been born in 13th century. 

Husband jumping for joy.  



The house where William Wallace was supposed to have been born.



The Roman soldiers on the bike trail which I'd posted about before. 



We've had such a lousy summer (worst on record I believe) that everybody seemed to be outside yesterday as the day was perfect.  The bike trail was very busy in some areas - cyclists, runners, families, from babies to elderly people walking with canes. Glasgow city centre was mobbed with people enjoying the sun.  We stopped for tea and scones late morning and sat outside, and on the way home we stopped at a pub next to the trail for a pint.  

Next ride will probably be to the island where our Ugandan daughter works.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

Comments, questions, discussions are welcome.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2015)

Very interesting photos Ameriscot, love the one of your hubby too!   I admire your vibrant lifestyle, to bike ride such long distances with your loving husband, and in such beautiful country...invigorating I'm sure.  Good way to keep young there, keep it up...and thanks for posting about your adventures!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Very interesting photos Ameriscot, love the one of your hubby too!   I admire your vibrant lifestyle, to bike ride such long distances with your loving husband, and in such beautiful country...invigorating I'm sure.  Good way to keep young there, keep it up...and thanks for posting about your adventures!



Thanks SB.  We've both decided that 66 miles is too far!  We'll be keeping it to 50, or about 40 when very hilly.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice pictures, especially the one of hubby jumping joy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Nice pictures, especially the one of hubby jumping joy.



Thanks April!  Nice to see ya!  Hubby loves doing that jump now!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 17, 2015)

The weather was so nice today - 70 and sunny - that I went on a bike ride this afternoon.  My road turns into a single track not far from my house and is a fairly quiet road depending on the time of day.  It goes through a small village but is otherwise forests, fields, farms, and mountains. A lot of the road has 20% gradient hills.  A lot of work even with my battery.  Fun on the way back down though!  Husband was cutting the grass so I went on my own.  I went 7.7 miles to a pub/restaurant/hotel before turning around.  I was hoping it would be open so I could sit outdoors and have a half pint of beer, but closed on Monday.  So the ride was 15.5 miles in total.





This pub/restaurant is 17th century with some parts from the 15th.  I was hoping to quench my thirst with something other than my water.


----------



## Raven (Aug 17, 2015)

Such beautiful countryside, thanks for the great pictures.

I envy you for your interesting lifestyle and all the exercise you get!
How wonderful to have good health and be able to be so active.  Keep it up
Ameriscot, you must have lots of strength and strong muscles. I used to love to bike
before my back started giving me problems.

You go girl!

:coolpics:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks, Raven.   We are going to keep active and do a lot of traveling while we are both still very healthy and fit.  I never take my good health for granted as there are certainly no guarantees.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 23, 2015)

Next adventure...spent a lovely day in Glasgow city centre as people come out of the woodwork when we have a gorgeous day. So the city was crowded with many sitting outdoors at pubs, cafes, coffee shops.

Spending the night in the centre with early flight tomorrow to Amsterdam then Detroit.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh I didn't know Glasgow had a John Lewis now...is that Buchanan street? is it in a  mall?


ETA I just saw that it is in Buchanan street...so no need to reply to that.. Have a safe flight Annie


----------



## AprilT (Aug 23, 2015)

Very cool Annie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2015)

Have a safe and enjoyable flight and trip Ameriscot! :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks all. On my way to airport now and just got a message saying my flight from Amsterdam is delayed. So now instead of 3 hours to wait I've got 5!!!  Arghh.

Holly, there's been a John Lewis there since I've lived here.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2015)

OH  no 5 hours !!! nightmare!!

I've just googled JL  arrived in Glasgow.. in 1999...to me of course that's 5 minutes ago...and 25 years after I left.

 Scotland were very late getting JL's stores and I believe now they only have 2  the other one in Aberdeen


----------



## Kadee (Aug 24, 2015)

Very nice photos, ..Annie .. It's great to see other other parts of the world ..it's funny you ,mentioning Weather in fahrenheit we grew up learning pounds shilling and  pence ...a pound of this or that  ( foods) .. And of course weather in Fahrenheit .. It all changed in 1966 to decimal as you are more than likely to be aware  Annie of because you have family in  Aus


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 24, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OH  no 5 hours !!! nightmare!!
> 
> I've just googled JL  arrived in Glasgow.. in 1999...to me of course that's 5 minutes ago...and 25 years after I left.
> 
> Scotland were very late getting JL's stores and I believe now they only have 2  the other one in Aberdeen



I like JL for certain things, but others I find expensive. I prefer Debenham. 

Was going to try to behave as I still want to lose 5 lbs but here I am having pizza and beer for lunch at Schiphol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 24, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Very nice photos, ..Annie .. It's great to see other other parts of the world ..it's funny you ,mentioning Weather in fahrenheit we grew up learning pounds shilling and  pence ...a pound of this or that  ( foods) .. And of course weather in Fahrenheit .. It all changed in 1966 to decimal as you are more than likely to be aware  Annie of because you have family in  Aus



I use both F and C but of course more comfortable with F. I use F here like Holly does since a majority here are American.

When I talk to Aussie sis in law about diets we have trouble as she only uses kg and I have to convert.

Thankfully have only dealt with pounds for money here.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 24, 2015)

Getting really bored at airport. Very tired. Bad choices like this one.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2015)

OOh Annie I'm sorry you're still there, it's so easy to just eat and drink when you're bored at the airport, I do it too...hopefully you'll be out of there soon.


Yes Kadee Annie is right with regard Fahrenheit...we use Celsius here now, although we used F when I was growing up so I use both in every day life, but to save confusion I use Fahrenheit on SF so as not to confuse the American posters. 

We also grew up using pounds and ounces but we're supposed to use KG's and grams now..but I usually just revert to the old way. ...anyway my weight in stones and pounds sounds so much better than it does in Kilo's LOL 

8 stone 4lbs = 52.62 kg!! ...and for the Americans...that's 116 pounds .. sounds even worse... layful:


----------



## AprilT (Aug 24, 2015)

Annie, hope you had/are having a nice safe comfortable flight.  I'm looking forward to you sharing about it in the future.  Have fun sweet lady.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks April. The flight took too long but I'm here with granddaughters so all is fine.

Waterpark tomorrow.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 25, 2015)

Good to know, thank you for updating us.  I know you'll have a fun filled day tomorrow; give the grands an extra hug from me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 27, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Good to know, thank you for updating us.  I know you'll have a fun filled day tomorrow; give the grands an extra hug from me.



Will do.

Great couple of days at waterpark, especially with the fearless ten year old!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 28, 2015)

Went down this slide 3 times. Was actually scarier than it looks.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2015)

Now that looks like fun, Annie. I could handle that. :sentimental:


----------



## AprilT (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh Annie, that looks like fun.  Its so weird seeing this today, for some reason, last night, I dreamed I had the opportunity to get on some sort of wild ride, I couldn't make up my mind right up to the point of when the car came around for me to get in and I ended up not taking the ride, but still wishing I had.  hmmmmm.  LOL.  The one in the clip though looks fun since it's enclosed so I couldn't slip out and plus the bonus of a it being a water ride.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 28, 2015)

It was fun!  When I asked 10 year old how I got talked into doing this again she said "because you love me!"


----------



## Cookie (Aug 28, 2015)

Look like great fun!  Lucky you.  Glad your enjoying your visit and family.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2015)

I wanna go on that!!!!!


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2015)

Cool! I could get addicted to that. The guy laughing had an infectious laugh too! haha


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 2, 2015)

Had fun with grandkids. Now at brother's house with his family. Picked up hubby at airport last night. 

Probably a walk or bike ride into town later.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 2, 2015)

Lara said:


> Cool! I could get addicted to that. The guy laughing had an infectious laugh too! haha



Fun! We screamed more than laughed!


----------



## AprilT (Sep 2, 2015)

Annie, so glad you are having such a wonderful time with family and hubby has joined you YAY more fun.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 2, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Annie, so glad you are having such a wonderful time with family and hubby has joined you YAY more fun.



Thanks April. Enjoyed kids but nice to be with just adults now.  The 5 year old was really wild.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

Looking  good Annie.  I'm glad you are enjoying being back in the USA for awhile.:applause2:


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 6, 2015)

Enjoying Ann Arbor, especially walking or cycling into town and trying different craft beers like these.


Yesterday we wandered around midtown Detroit and was impressed at the revitalisation of the area. Businesses were renovated and many grand old Victorian houses like this.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 6, 2015)

Tuesday: drive to Gettysburg with a forecast of 90+.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 6, 2015)

Those are some large samples.    

Beautiful town's pictures, Annie.  I think the last time I visited that area of PA was during my early teens years.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 6, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Those are some large samples.
> 
> Beautiful town's pictures, Annie.  I think the last time I visited that area of PA was during my early teens years.



I think they were 4 or 5 oz each.

We visited Gettysburg in 2010 in winter. Brrrr


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 6, 2015)

Enjoyed sitting in downtown Ann Arbor today during the Labor Day festival. Lots of dance and we managed to snatch an outdoor table at a brewpub and watch big band era dancing which we surprisingly enjoyed. Some really good dancers.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 6, 2015)

Very nice, looks like folks are having a really nice time.

Winter's for sure not the best time for a visit unless you enjoy the cold and want to see the winter festivities, my visits were fall and spring, not that I was getting away from winters, I lived in NY during those times.  brrrrrr.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 7, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Very nice, looks like folks are having a really nice time.
> 
> Winter's for sure not the best time for a visit unless you enjoy the cold and want to see the winter festivities, my visits were fall and spring, not that I was getting away from winters, I lived in NY during those times.  brrrrrr.



We went at Xmas for 12 years. Nice to be with family Xmas day but we got fed up with the snow and cold and being stuck indoors so we switched to summer visits 3 years ago.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 10, 2015)

Gettysburg for 3 nights at charming B & B in a 2 bedroom apt.  Gourmet breakfasts. Day 1 was driving the battlefield. Today was museum and cyclorama with 360 degree oil painting.



Also a tour of Eisenhowers farm.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 10, 2015)

Tomorrow is driving to Newport.

This is our Gettysburg accommodation: very pleased with it. An entire apt just for the 3 of us. Filled with antiques.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 10, 2015)

Battlefield. Beautiful countryside but sobering place. Can't  fix these pics. On my phone.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 10, 2015)

Good to see you are still having a nice time, nice B&B.  The bedding made me think of my patchwork type quilt/blanket I've had for eons.  Well mine was store bought.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 10, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Good to see you are still having a nice time, nice B&B.  The bedding made me think of my patchwork type quilt/blanket I've had for eons.  Well mine was store bought.



This place is chock full of antiques and wonderfully decorated. No two rooms the same. 17 rooms and suites. The bedroom is my sisters twin room and mine and hubs is a huge king size bed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 10, 2015)

Yesterday was 94 and sunny. Today was mid to upper 60s and rain.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 10, 2015)

90's pretty high for PA this time of year, but, I hear there was a heat wave going around in some parts up there, at least it cooled off.    I would love some 70's, we're still in the 90's with high humidity, should at least get down to the 80's soon with fewer days hitting 90's, well I can hope anyway.  LOL.

How much longer will you be out that way, where are you headed next?

PS....  I'm heading off to bed soon, I have so much to do, friends are coming into town for the weekend, one vising FL from NJ.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 10, 2015)

AprilT said:


> 90's pretty high for PA this time of year, but, I hear there was a heat wave going around in some parts up there, at least it cooled off.    I would love some 70's, we're still in the 90's with high humidity, should at least get down to the 80's soon with fewer days hitting 90's, well I can hope anyway.  LOL.
> 
> How much longer will you be out that way, where are you headed next?



We leave tomorrow for Newport  RI where brother lives. 6 nights in hotel there as he has no room. Besides Newport we'll visit Boston, Mystic Seaport, Quincy and see the house we lived in from 1957 to 1960.

Forecast in the 70s to 80. Some sunny some rainy days.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> We leave tomorrow for Newport  RI where brother lives. 7 nights in hotel there as he has no room. Besides Newport we'll visit Boston, Mystic Seaport, Quincy and see the house we lived in from 1957 to 1960.



Very cool, sounds like a fun time, the Seaport is nice, great seafood dining looking out over the water.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 11, 2015)

http://www.brafferton.com/rooms.htm

If anyone plans a to Gettysburg I highly recommend staying here.

On the road to Newport now.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 14, 2015)

Having a lovely time in Newport. Love the old and well maintained homes and mansions.

Went to Quincy MA to see John Adams homes and also drove by the house we lived in from 1957 to 60.

Today was a helicopter ride over Newport and the bays. Awesome!

Just going to post a few of my phone pics:
From helicopter


These mansions could rival castles or palaces in the UK. The Breakers, a former Vanderbilt house. Back view. Inside pics not allowed


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2015)

Today Mystic Seaport.  Loved it!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 16, 2015)

Hmm. ..Nearly 2,000 views but hardly anyone bothers to comment.

No point in posting.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2015)

Annie...I have only just caught up with your Diary ...you've got some beautiful photos there..albeit some that I had to crick my neck to see some  LOL....I'm chuffed you're having such a great time. That must have been a fascinating trip in the helicopter over Newport and the bays. Were you able to remember your old house after all this time when you saw it? 

When are you due back home?


----------



## AprilT (Sep 16, 2015)

Great pics as always, Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks Holly and April. Can't fix the photos as I'm only using my phone to post.

Loved Newport!! Helicopter ride amazing. On the way to Niagara for one night then back to Michigan until the 30th.

Holly, some of these mansions could rival any castle I've seen at home.

Weather has been gorgeous. One rainy day.  Mid 70s to low 80s.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 17, 2015)

Holly, we remember the old house well which is why we went. I was 8 when we left and sis was 10. Brother ws only 4 so a bit hazy. The owner came out and chatted to us when we parked out front. Hoping this pic of it isn't sideways. It's a Cape Cod house.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

Beautiful pics Annie. Cool to see your old house.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks Shali. Glad new owner came out to tell us about it. He had just bought it recently and said previous owners were the ones that bought it from us in 1960!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow, imagine owning the house for so long. My mother lived in my childhood home by the beach for 45 years.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Wow, imagine owning the house for so long. My mother lived in my childhood home by the beach for 45 years.



He said the family raised 7 kids there.  3 bedrooms and a downstairs study to use as bedroom.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

Seven children. Must be wonderful memories.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Seven children. Must be wonderful memories.



That's a lot of kids for that size house. We were 3 kids, granny and parents.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Hmm. ..Nearly 2,000 views but hardly anyone bothers to comment.
> 
> No point in posting.


Just found you also, Annie.   So enjoying your Newport.   Trying to figure out where I lived, near the mansions, in your arial pics.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 17, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Just found you also, Annie.   So enjoying your Newport.   Trying to figure out where I lived, near the mansions, in your arial pics.



What road Nona? My brother lives near tennis hall of fame.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2015)

Annie that's a brilliant story about your house and the owner coming out and telling you the history of it since your family moved out way back 55 years ago..wow!! I'd never heard of a Cape Cod house, so I just googled it, and learned your house is what is known as a 3/4 Cape Cod home..because it has 2 windows on one side of the door and one on the other..how fascinating...but if I might pick your brains for a moment , it also says that a Cape Cod house is typically a ''storey and a half''...as you know we don't have 1/2 storeys here ..it's either  a bungalow  or  a  2 or 3  storey house etc..so what exactly does a storey and a half mean?  Ha!! I love learning new stuff!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice for you to see the house you grew up in, Annie, looks like it has been well cared for.

Hope you are having a great time on your visit.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 17, 2015)

Holly, our top floor had slanted ceilings so one side of the room you'd need to duck if you weren't short.

We only lived in this house 3 years.  Sis and I were sure there were sidewalks but there weren't any. Nice neighbourhood but nothing looked familiar but our house.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> What road Nona? My brother lives near tennis hall of fame.


  Lived between the Hall of Fame, Freeport Park and Salve Regina and The Breakers, on Weaver Ave.  For a few years until we bought a place in Tiverton.  Forty years ago.  Is Mary's Restaurant still on the Wharf?  Celebrities would dock their yachts and order her wonderful Portuguese seafood meals.  Especially during the Jazz Festival.   Love the old Newport...not the restored waterfront.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks Jackie. Having amazing time!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 17, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Lived between the Hall of Fame, Freeport Park and Salve Regina and The Breakers, on Weaver Ave.  For a few years until we bought a place in Tiverton.  Forty years ago.  Is Mary's Restaurant still on the Wharf?  Celebrities would dock their yachts and order her wonderful Portuguese seafood meals.  Especially during the Jazz Festival.   Love the old Newport...not the restored waterfront.



Small world. Brother is on Weaver!!

Love the old houses, colonial etc.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Annie that's a brilliant story about your house and the owner coming out and telling you the history of it since your family moved out way back 55 years ago..wow!! I'd never heard of a Cape Cod house, so I just googled it, and learned your house is what is known as a 3/4 Cape Cod home..because it has 2 windows on one side of the door and one on the other..how fascinating...but if I might pick your brains for a moment , it also says that a Cape Cod house is typically a ''storey and a half''...as you know we don't have 1/2 storeys here ..it's either  a bungalow  or  a  2 or 3  storey house etc..so what exactly does a storey and a half mean?  Ha!! I love learning new stuff!!


Interesting.  I built a Cape here in FL...  Have the 3/4 window configuration.  Not a second floor though.  Many houses in New England are Capes built without the second floor, then as a family grew, bedrooms were built in the attic space.  Sometimes with a dormer roof, sometimes not, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks Nona and Annie...I'd never heard of it before. Here in the Uk Nona as I'm sure  Annie knows ...a similar house would be called a Dormer  or a Chalet Bungalow..


----------



## ndynt (Sep 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Small world. Brother is on Weaver!!


  OH MY...really?  That is amazing.  Was a nice quiet street. You can walk anywhere from there.   Is he military?   Do they have a grocery store anyplace now?  Unless you were military there were none.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2015)

OMG for the second time today..it's been brought to my attention what a small world it really can be at times!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OMG for the second time today..it's been brought to my attention what a small world it really can be at times!!



Amazing! He was navy years ago. Big supermarket very close. Ideal location!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 17, 2015)

Nona, got to ask. What was your house number. Just curious. Won't post brother's of course.   He has been there 30 years.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Nona, got to ask. What was your house number. Just curious. Won't post brother's of course.   He has been there 30 years.


Funny you should ask.  I have been wracking my brain trying to remember.  Have lived in so many houses since.  Was across the street from the back of the Freeport Park stadium.  Third or fourth house down I think.  Was a bad period in my life....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 18, 2015)

Until Hollydolly told me that you were posting in Diaries, I thought you were just busy doing vacation things because I only looked for you on the Agenda thread. Well, duh!

Love the pictures, love the coincidence of your brother's and ndynt's homes. It really is a small, small world


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks Georgia. What made me wonder is the large amount of views and rare comments. So people were looking and I wondered why they didn't bother to comment. 

I've been only on my phone on this trip for past 11 days.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't think you should take it personally too much Annie by the lack of comments. I can only speak for myself, and possibly others may be the same, and I know we can comment on the Personal Diaries, but I often feel I'm intruding if I do...and really I feel that  when someone's posting in their online  diary  they want people to read but not necessarily make a comment. ...so perhaps others given the large viewers may be thinking the same.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 18, 2015)

About the views... something weird happened Wednesday night (2 nights ago).  There were nearly a record number of users online (guests) around 5-8pm.  Nearly 300 were viewing the Health Insurance subforum alone at one time.  The only thing I can figure is it is nearing the period when you can change Medicare supplement enrollments. Or maybe someone recommended this site on a popular webpage.  But it trickled over to other subforums, too. There were nearly 400 on the Humor subforum.  Next night they were all gone.  Or maybe there was a full moon that night.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2015)

Annie I'm sure those who viewed your photos found them interesting. I did.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 18, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Annie I'm sure those who viewed your photos found them interesting. I did.



Thanks.  I do want interaction as I feel it's pointless to post on a diary on a forum like this and not get feedback.  I do a separate blog on Blogspot and don't expect feedback although  I do sometimes get comments.  On Facebook I get lots of comments and feedback. 

I think it's better if I just post links to my photo albums and blog rather than having info and pics about a trip in 4 different places.  Plus on the other sites I don't have to resize photos.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 18, 2015)

I am so glad that you did post here, Annie.  I was looking in the Agenda, waiting for pictures of New England.   I am still amazed about your brother.   Does he live on the same end of Weaver I did or further down?   Other than the helicopter ride, what else have you done?  If you have time, Tiverton is interesting.  An artist's colony.  Used to be a place with wonderful fried clams..on the right, just after the Inn.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 19, 2015)

Nona, I don't think posting a lot about a trip on Agenda is the right thread.  Yes, it is amazing about the coincidence about my brother's road!!  Not a long road either.

Anyway, this was our trip:
Sept 8 - Gettysburg for 3 nights.  Battlefield tour, museums
Sept 11 - Newport for 6 nights in a hotel as brother's house is too small.
Newport town, mansions, historic houses, helicopter ride over the area, a day in Mystic Harbor CT, Quincy MA to see John Adams houses, our old house in Rockland.  We never made it to Boston. 
Sept 17 - Niagara Falls Canada

Posting photos here from my phone is difficult as I can't fix them.  And I can't post the ones off my big camera until I'm using a computer.  I can easily post phone photos to FB.  And on my blog I do a travelogue, and then dump any decent photos into my Flickr albums.  

So when I get them done I'll post a link in the Agenda.


----------



## Linda (Sep 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I don't think you should take it personally too much Annie by the lack of comments. I can only speak for myself, and possibly others may be the same, and I know we can comment on the Personal Diaries, but I often feel I'm intruding if I do...and really I feel that  when someone's posting in their online  diary  they want people to read but not necessarily make a comment. ...so perhaps others given the large viewers may be thinking the same.


 I thought the same thing, that it was intruding to comment on diaries.  I have only discovered the diaries recently and have only been over here a few times.  I do know there are a lot of "lurkers" on the internet, something I just don't understand.  I have a friend who spends hours each day reading on some Big Brother tv show forums but she never ever posts.  I just don't see why people want to read and not comment.  Oh, and here is another reason for me to stay off the diaries area, every time I post something I manage to get off topic and go on some tangent about something or another and I don't think that's ever polite but especially on someones diary area.


----------



## Linda (Sep 19, 2015)

Annie I love reading your posts and especially the ones about your travels and looking at your photos.  I even dreamed about you last night.  I dreamed that you and Shalimar were the same person and just had 2 separate IDs set up on here.  So this morning as I was waking up I thought I'd come in here first thing and look at both of your profiles and posts and try to figure out if it was true or not.  Then I decided, no, that's crazy --- it was just a dream.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 19, 2015)

Honestly, I didn't even know this was a diary, I just comment as I see some postings at the top of the columns in the new postings.  Depending on when I get here I miss a lot of post and unless I go directly to my subscribed threads, I might miss the ones I've posted to earlier as well.

Either way, I've been enjoying the pictures posted by Annie and hope to see more as time permits, I enjoy viewing her adventures through her lenses.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks ladies. I didn't see diaries as read-only and I see on other diaries that comments are welcome.  

I am working on a blog about the trip and it'll take a few days.


----------



## Linda (Sep 19, 2015)

I hope you post the blog link so we can read it.  So far yours is the only diaries I've looked at except for Lara's and I don't think I've posted on there.  I plan to spend more time over here reading when I can.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 20, 2015)

Linda said:


> I hope you post the blog link so we can read it.  So far yours is the only diaries I've looked at except for Lara's and I don't think I've posted on there.  I plan to spend more time over here reading when I can.



I will post it when finished.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 20, 2015)

I too questioned commenting on diaries until I read the thread's sticky, encouraging us to make comments.  When are you going to Asia, Annie? Looking forward to your adventures there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 20, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I too questioned commenting on diaries until I read the thread's sticky, encouraging us to make comments.  When are you going to Asia, Annie?  I looking forward to your adventures there.



We will go to Thailand Dec 1st and stay 3 months.  I planned on using this diary for updates and photos on our stay, but I get more feedback when I do it in a Photos thread.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 22, 2015)

Blog of our trip:

http://solasachanalba.blogspot.com/2015/09/tour-gettysburg-new-england-niagara.html

Photo albums:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedanny/collections/72157658560481090/


----------



## AprilT (Sep 22, 2015)

:thumbsup:  I took a quick look, I'll get back over there so many great pictures to see.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2015)

Great photos of Niagra Falls Annie, my parents had their honeymoon there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 24, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great photos of Niagra Falls Annie, my parents had their honeymoon there.



Thanks SB.  So did mine.  1947.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 4, 2015)

Not really an adventure, but some pics from our journey into Glasgow Monday to get our Thai visas and other errands.  
T minus 25 days till our trip 

These are from Kelvingrove park which is a very nice neighbourhood, some quite posh with price tags of £1million+.







Different neighbourhood, but I love the architecture.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2015)

Beautiful photos Ameriscot, I especially like the second one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 4, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful photos Ameriscot, I especially like the second one.



Thanks.  That is a really beautiful neighbourhood and right next to a huge park.  I love the architecture in Glasgow.  It's got character.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 4, 2015)

So very lovely, Annie,


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

Guess I'll restart my diary now.  Arrived in Thailand on the island of Samui yesterday morning.  Very long trip since it takes 3 flights, but very worth it.  We are in the same small community of about 20 bungalows as we were last year, but in a different house.  The beach on the Gulf of Thailand is across the road, but we do have a pool almost in front of the house.  

We love the food here and it is so cheap and healthy!  Took this shot with my phone while having our lunch today.


----------



## ndynt (Dec 3, 2015)

Beautiful, Annie.  Can you hear the ocean when you are in bed?  Have a wonderful holiday in paradise....


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2015)

Oooh, Annie, you really are in paradise. Good for you! Please send pics of delicious food as well as gorgeous scenery.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

We are a 5 minute walk from the sea, so can't hear but I'd love to.  But this area of the Gulf of Thailand has very gentle waves unless it's stormy. 

We'd love to rent the house across the road which is next to the beach and is huge with a massive porch, however, the cost of £2,000/month ($3,000) is over budget.  layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks, Shali.  I'll take food pics.  Mmm...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2015)

Annie, now I am curious! Please send a pic of the 3k house with huge porch also.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, now I am curious! Please send a pic of the 3k house with huge porch also.



I'll take a pic from the beach but actually if I was going to spend that amount I'd be on our favourite area of the island which is on the west coast and you get the amazing sunsets and more private beaches.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

Got pics of the $3,000 house on the beach.  2 bedroom, 2 bath.  We took a tour of it last winter.  Would love it just for the porch and being beachside.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2015)

Woww Annie, was that a hot tub? I really like the sound of the west coast of the island. Still,I am certain your home is lovely. Will you be providing greedy armchair travelers pics of that also?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2015)

Forgot to mention, beach house with huge porch is gorgeous.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2015)

That beach house looks wonderful Ameriscot!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

Not sure if that's a hot tub because I can't imagine wanting to sit in hot water here.  If we were in that house we'd be living on the front porch! 

Our house is nice and we have two porches but they aren't huge.  I need to use part of one for my drying rack for bikinis, hand washed delicates, gym clothes, anything I don't send out to the laundry.  

Details:  cleaners come in every 4 days changing sheets and towels, washing floors, bathroom, etc.  Laundry is taking to the office and charged by the kg.  If I take it early enough I get it back the same day.  Which reminds me....got a load now.  Will be right back and post some pics of our house.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

Didn't take pics on arrival and is a bit untidy now, so these are pics from the website.  Lovely gardens here.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2015)

Just beautiful Annie. Also love the towel art!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

Aye, Shali, they do that at all hotels here as well.  Shape them into birds, etc.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures, Ameriscot.   Looks like a lovely place.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks Nancy.

Taken at dinner tonight. Most restaurants here are open. No walls. Just a roof. Had a lovely breeze tonight and the waves were bigger than normal.

Meal was pork and veg in a lovely sauce. I shared a serving of rice with hubby.





View attachment 24373




View attachment 24376


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 4, 2015)

Lovely Annie! I so enjoy armchair travelling with you.


----------



## rider1046 (Dec 4, 2015)

Love your photos! Hope you are having a great time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks.  Still getting into the time zone.  Should be fine within a few more days.  7 hours difference from UK.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2015)

Lovely pictures Annie, paradise with an ocean view, you're a lucky gal to be there!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks SB.  We're at the tail end of the rainy season, so I'm anxious for the days to not be interupted by rain.  One of our favourite restaurants - where I took the latest pics - is about a 10 minute walk.  Great food, good service.  We were disappointed to see our two favourite waitresses from last winter are no longer there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2015)

Life is good for you Annie, thanks so much for taking us along and letting us get a taste of all you're enjoying out there in the world. :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 4, 2015)

Reposting this here from the Agenda thread....

This island is touristy but not in all areas. Lots of areas that are very quiet and uncrowded. Our area is quiet, but some areas are very touristy and crowded. The restaurants we prefer are the ones run by Thais and their menus are mainly traditional Thai. Lots of other restaurants if we want non-Thai food which I do like occasionally. 

My very favourite though is the one where we'll go for my birthday in Feb. We'll book a package that includes a 3 hour boat and snorkel trip, followed by shower at the restaurant, and a 6 or 7 course Thai dinner, and taxi home.

http://www.thevirgincoastsamui.com/

http://www.thevirgincoastsamui.com/the-menu/

Birthday boat and dinner

http://www.thevirgincoastsamui.com/l...oat-excursion/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the repost Ameriscot, that place looks fantastic, menu and all, what a treat to be there!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 4, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks for the repost Ameriscot, that place looks fantastic, menu and all, what a treat to be there!



It is gorgeous! Great beaches, sunsets and food. Tried to post part of the menu but it's a pdf and won't let me.  We went 3 or 4 times last winter including the boat and dinner for our friends 65th birthday.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 5, 2015)

Check out the Kantok menus - several dishes to share between two people.  We've had both vegetarian and non-vegetarian.  Seems like we got a couple more dishes last year though, but you definitely get very full. $38 for two people for the meat/fish one, and $25 for two people for the veggie one.  

http://www.thevirgincoastsamui.com/the-menu/

A pic I took from this restaurant last year:



And which made my 5th or 6th cover on this journal in Sept:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 5, 2015)

Gorgeous pics Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks, Shali!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 6, 2015)

Went to one of our favourite restaurants for lunch today.  It's not on the sea so we go because the food is great and the staff all know us.  I love coming back and seeing huge smiles and getting a big hug from the boss lady!  We last saw them the end of January.  

Other than 2 short showers, we had sunshine.  So I did some shopping in a tourist area - postcards which will serve as xmas cards, elephant pants (thin cotton with elephants), a handbag because I forgot to bring one.  Doh.  Fridge magnets.  Doubt the postcards will all make to the US and UK before xmas, but better late than never.  First thing tomorrow is to pick up some stamps at the post office. 



Bits of fried pork in kale, green onions, garlic.  Yum!



The pool was so warm and relaxing.  Had it all to myself for about 45 mins. 



First of many foot photos


----------



## AprilT (Dec 6, 2015)

Very nice views, yum and relaxing, best of all worlds.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 6, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Very nice views, yum and relaxing, best of all worlds.



Aye!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 11, 2015)

It's been sunny the last 3 days.  Downside is, it feels hotter with the sun beating down on you.

Bought some cheap bikes and went out for a ride this morning.  12 miles round trip.  Was praying for some clouds to block the sun!  We went through an area called Muslim Village which is less than 1/2 mile from our house.  Beautiful mosque, nice markets.  Then we rode to a cafe called Sweet Sisters which has great coffees and home baking.  I felt I had earned a treat.  However, we got there at 9:30 and they don't open until 11.  So we rode on to one of our favourite coastal restaurants, and they were closed.  We'd forgotten that they are closed on Saturday mornings.  Oh well....  so we rode back home.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2015)

Looks like a wonderful time, so much fun and so lovely! :sunglass:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2015)

Lovely pics Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks!  I wish the water would stay the same temp, but the air temp lower.  I came back from the bike ride totally drenched in sweat.  While riding the bikes though we got a breeze, so when we weren't going uphill it was pleasant.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 11, 2015)

We tried a relatively new restaurant for lunch.  It's a row of Chinese/Thai restaurants and is located in the Muslim Village, a short walk away.  We didn't realize it was buffet but a very nice Chinese woman with nearly perfect English waited on us and told us the 3 dishes on offer, then brought them to us.  We both had the spicy chicken curry served on Thai noodles, a huge plate of lime leaves, some kind of berries, organic baby cucumbers and green beans, boiled eggs, a bowl of onion and ?  in vinegar, a bowl of sweet mix of cucumber etc in sauce.  My lips were still tingling a bit when we left from the spices but it was delicious.  We both just had water to drink. 

The total price:  90 baht - about £1.60, $2.50. That's for the both of us.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh, the food! The food!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 11, 2015)

So many yummy dishes.  And cheap.  No reason to cook dinner here, ever.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 12, 2015)

Annie, I have British friends who eat with a fork and spoon at the same time also! I never really managed it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I have British friends who eat with a fork and spoon at the same time also! I never really managed it.



I only use fork and spoon for twirling noodles or pasta. But in Thailand you rarely get a knife with Thai food.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 12, 2015)

First treat in Thailand.

View attachment 24551


A caramel coffee frappe.

This time I am not going to nearly ruin a trip by feeling my clothes get tighter and tighter until I can't even wear them. I made some rules for myself and it's working well so far. Alcohol 3 days a week. 1 or 2 treats per week.

Edit on my phone will rotate pic later.


----------



## Pam (Dec 13, 2015)

Lovely photos... I could just dive into that pool!! 

Also like the look of that pork with kale, might have to try making it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks, Pam.  Perfect temp in the pool.  Hubby just headed that way and I'll be going shortly. 

We spotted a kayak shop while we were out, but it was closed on Sundays.  So we'll go back tomorrow then we'll be able to start using the boat we brought.

The rainy season seems to have come to an abrupt halt.  This is day 4 of sunshine.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2015)

I could dive into the frappe!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2015)

It was soooo yummy.  A rare treat this winter, unlike last!

This is a favourite lunch spot.  Might have posted similar pics here already.  But today was sunny, a few clouds, and a light breeze.  As most are, it's an open air restaurant.  You can hear the waves underneath the floorboards and some of the restaurant juts out over the water.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2015)

Plans for this week:
buy kayak paddles tomorrow and try out the tandem boat we brought
go on a longboat trip to go snorkeling
get a foot massage


----------



## ndynt (Dec 13, 2015)

Realized I must have missed a lot of your Thia pictures....took a break to peak and well rewarded.  Thank you, Annie.  What a wonderful respite you provided.   Amazing......


----------



## AprilT (Dec 13, 2015)

Mmmmmm, I could go for a nice foot massage.  Though the pics bring on a very relaxing state of mind just by glancing upon them.  More lovely pics, thank you, Annie.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2015)

So lovely Annie. Cam you swim in the sea?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks, Nona!  Was missing you!

Shal, we can swim in the sea.  It's calm with gentle waves unless there is a storm.  And the water is lovely and warm.  The upside to the heat.  I haven't been in it yet except for wading.  But we're getting nonstop sun now so I guess that's the rainy season over.  Buying some kayak paddles today so we'll be out in our boat late in the afternoon when the sun is lower.  

Forgot to take a pic of hubby's dinner yesterday - you would have loved it Shal!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Mmmmmm, I could go for a nice foot massage.  Though the pics bring on a very relaxing state of mind just by glancing upon them.  More lovely pics, thank you, Annie.



I'd love a full body massage as well but Thai massages are just too rough and don't really listen when you tell them to lighten up.  Saw a sign for back and shoulders only so might try that one later.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

Sounds like my kind of restaurant Annie, beautiful view and I love the sea.  Just looking at your pictures makes me feel like I'm there...almost anyway.  Thanks.  :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2015)

You're welcome SB.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 14, 2015)

Took our tandem kayak out with our new paddles late this afternoon.  Nice long paddle.  A goofy selfie and a shot of my favourite Buddhist temple.


----------



## Agman (Dec 14, 2015)

*Great photos! Memories are made of this!  I'm leaving around mid-day for a 3 day ride on my scooter and hopefully will have some good photos as well. *


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 14, 2015)

Please share them with us, Agman!!


----------



## Cookie (Dec 14, 2015)

Sweet, Annie.  You look like a couple of very happy kayakers!  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 14, 2015)

Cookie, more to come!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2015)

Wonderful kayak photo of you and hubby Annie, made me smile!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks, SB!  We've bought so much stuff I think we might need to come back next winter as well.  We can store stuff here if we book for next year.  We left a crate here full of household stuff from last year, but now we need another crate, plus leaving the bikes, paddles and inflatable kayak if we don't take it home.  Small fee.  Hmmm.....


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 14, 2015)

Bike ride today.  Only 7 1/2 miles round trip but it was hot and we did have a couple of hills to pedal up.  

We went to Sweet Sisters Restaurant for lunch.  They are rated 4 and 5 stars online from many sources.  And they deserve it!  

They mainly make vegetarian or fish meals but also do a few with chicken.  I had a chicken wrap with ginger, lime leaves, shredded carrot and assorted other crunchy veggies.  Huge burst of flavours!  I could eat that every day.  



Hubby had a stir fried tofu with ginger and other veggies



I had the smoothie on the left - made with Dragonfruit and a couple of other fruits.  The juice on the right was ginger, carrot and something else.



This meal was much more expensive than we usually pay - but certainly worth it.  It was about £10 total, or about $16.


Me after lunch - stuffed!  A couple were walking past and the lady asked if she take our photo for us.  Discovered she was from Scotland - Kirkcaldy.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2015)

Jeez Annie, food looks yummy. If I eat like you do, can I look forty too? Amazing!


----------



## Cookie (Dec 14, 2015)

Pretty food and pretty you, Annie.  After all that I would need a nice nap too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks Shali and Cookie!  40 eh!? I wish! 

Dripping in sweat on the way back and my spin bike routines paid off..made it up the big hill standing up on bike to pedal.  Needed pool to cool off!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2015)

Mmmm, that Dragonfruit smoothie looks yummy, that would've been my choice too!  Love the pic of you with the bike and flowers in the background.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 15, 2015)

Love the colors. The food and drinks look so festive. Actually, you look festive, too!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks, ladies!

More food photos:

My new favourite place, Sweet Sisters.  Chocolate chip cookie but healthy - little fat or sugar, and a cappuccino.  A deserved break on our bike ride. 



Dinner tonight - both of us had curries with tofu.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 17, 2015)

On our bike ride today we took a detour to see a Buddhist temple we hadn't yet seen.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 17, 2015)

I love getting to "travel" with you! Great photos.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 17, 2015)

...love seeing the pictures, Annie, looks like you are having a lovely time.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2015)

Gorgeous pics Annie. Loved the temple and the food.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks, ladies! Yes, enjoying ourselves!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2015)

Except for hitting the gym at 7am, having a lazy day today.  It's cooler since it started raining again.  Did some shopping and stopped for lunch at a great place to go if you want European food.  

Hubby had pad thai with tofu.  He's never tried it before but he won't have it again.  He found the noodles too greasy.  



I had a chicken wrap, but after the amazing one at Sweet Sisters I think all chicken wraps will now seem really boring. 



Mango smoothie


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 18, 2015)

Yummy.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 18, 2015)

Very very nice, Annie --- those wrap breads look tasty, as does everything.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Very very nice, Annie --- those wrap breads look tasty, as does everything.



The recent wrap was actually kind of boring compared to the earlier one at Sweet Sisters.  Definitely writing a Tripadvisor review on that place!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 21, 2015)

Threat of thunderstorms has kept us from doing a few things like going out in the kayak or going for longer cycle rides.  Shouldn't last much longer though.  

Revisited a pagoda today that we visited a couple of times last winter.  Laem Sor Pagoda



Guarding the pagoda



Visitors are expected to wear respectful dress including covering the shoulders and knees.  I had shorts on but did have my shawl.



This beautiful Buddha is new



A mermaid statue near the pagoda


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 21, 2015)

Thought of Ralphy who likes gin when I saw this bottle in the supermarket.  Cost would be $30+.



Caught this lighting while having lunch



Lawrence of Arabia aka my hubby


----------



## ndynt (Dec 21, 2015)

Wonderful, wonderful pictures, Annie.   Thank you for sharing your exotic winter with us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for the interesting lovely photos Annie.  You and hubby are livin' the dream, love when you take us on your adventures.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2015)

I always enjoy your pictures, Annie.  Thanks!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 22, 2015)

Big Buddha and Plai Laem Temples


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 22, 2015)

Breathtaking! I can hardly wait to see where *we* go today


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2015)

Amazing pictures, Annie. I can sit here, in my easy chair, and enjoy beautiful photos from your great trip.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Amazing pictures, Annie. I can sit here, in my easy chair, and enjoy beautiful photos from your great trip.



...................


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks, all!  I love all the beautiful temples.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 24, 2015)

Today's bike ride.  Stopped at two temples.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 24, 2015)

Mummified monk - a bit fuzzy.  I guess the shades make it less gruesome so you don't have to look at the eye sockets.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 24, 2015)

AhhhhI feel better now that I've done some traveling!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2015)

Oh Annie, how wonderful!


----------



## Cookie (Dec 24, 2015)

Amazing pictures, Annie - truly Buddha land.  Thanks


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks ladies.  This is seriously Buddha land.  Buddhas everywhere!!!!  But lots of xmas trees and decorations and non-religious xmas songs in the malls since there are so many christians who visit or have emigrated here.  Mass was mobbed this morning - standing room only.  Maybe half were Thai.  Mass was in English.  

I even bought a skirt for the occasion:


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 27, 2015)

Went out for a bike ride today.  There's a pagoda we've visited a few times (the golden one I posted a pic of), and we knew that nearby was another but we never bothered to look.  

Well today we found it (thanks to hubby).  We had to leave our bikes to walk up a very steep hill to get there, but it was worth it.  What an amazing and beautiful place!!  Being at the top of a hill it has a great view of the sea and of the mountains.  It's a place I could hang out all day.  Dozens of Buddha statues of all sizes, and peaceful places to sit.  Next time I'm going to bring my 'real' camera.  

It's called Rattanakosin Chedi (pagoda).


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 27, 2015)

It's so much fun to travel with you! What's in the little bowl in front golden statue? Are those coins?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 27, 2015)

Georgia, glad you enjoy the trip!  I think the bowl is to put gifts of flowers or food.  All the temples have boxes for donations though to help with upkeep and we always give something.


----------



## ndynt (Dec 27, 2015)

This last temple is the most beautiful one....so serene.  So enjoy your lovely pictures, Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks, Nona.  I really loved the last one.  A lovely place to sit and enjoy the Buddhas and the gorgeous views.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2015)

The thing I notice is how clean all the statues are. No bird poop or do they look weathered. I wonder if someone is employed to maintain these idols?


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Mummified monk - a bit fuzzy.  I guess the shades make it less gruesome so you don't have to look at the eye sockets.
> 
> View attachment 24962



Yes, he looks so much more cool with those shades.  :eewwk:


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 27, 2015)

Pappy said:


> The thing I notice is how clean all the statues are. No bird poop or do they look weathered. I wonder if someone is employed to maintain these idols?



That's what the donation boxes are for - someone maintains these places and keeps them clean.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 27, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Yes, he looks so much more cool with those shades.  :eewwk:



Aye, everybody laughs about the monk and his Raybans!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 28, 2015)

Customs:


•Thailand is a Buddhist country where Buddha images are held sacred. Sacrilegious acts are punishable by imprisonment even if committed by foreign visitors.•Thai people hold their King and Queen and the Royal Family in great reverence, and so won't tolerate foreigners showing disrespect to them.•Generally Thai women are conservative. So don't touch them without their consent.•Dress properly when entering a Buddhist temple. Miniskirts and shorts are not allowed. Take your shoes off before going inside the hall of worship. Ladies must not on any account touch a Buddhist monk, give things direct to him or receive things direct from him.•Intimacies between man and woman should not be shown in public. Sunbathing in the nude is prohibited.•Call Thais their first names; use the title _"Khun"_ for adults.•Normally, Thai people address others by their first names and with the title 'khun'. So don't be surprised if you are addressed as 'Khun Mary' or 'Khun John' instead of by your surname.•Traditionally, Thais greet each other with a _wai _(by pressing the palms together at the chest). If someone _wais_ you, you should _wai_ back (except _wai-ed _by a child).•Thai people smile to express gladness and happiness, to thank for small services, to return the _wai_ of children and inferior persons, and even to excuse small inconveniences.•Don't touch a person's head, nor ruffle his hair. The head is the noblest part of the body. A sincere apology should be offered immediately if you touch someone's head unintentionally.•Avoid placing your feet on the table while sitting. Never use your foot to point things out or to touch any part of the body of anyone, which is considered rude.•Entering a Thai house, you're expected to remove your shoes.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 29, 2015)

Long bike ride today and some unexpected steep hills we had to walk our bikes up.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 29, 2015)

Ahhh. I can feel the ocean breezes and smell the salt air


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 29, 2015)

Makes me want to stick my foot in that water.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 29, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Makes me want to stick my foot in that water.



Me too!  As hot as its been, I should be doing just that, but, I didn't bring my swimsuit, guess though, I could still put my feet in the water if I want to.  

Great pics as always, Annie.


----------



## ndynt (Dec 29, 2015)

Got goose bumps looking at today's picture, Annie.  They are amazingly beautiful.  As Georgia said...can hear the waves and smell the salt air.   Thank you, thank you, thank you...for sharing with us ! ! !


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks ladies, my pleasure!  Wish it wasn't so hot and humid though as it makes bicycling hard.  But then the pool and sea wouldn't be warm so I won't complain.  Love the sea breezes as well.  Management of the community where we stay is putting on a new year's eve party.  There are tons of parties all over the island but they will be loud with lots of drunk 20 somethings, so we'd rather avoid that. 

Think we're going out today and I'll bring my real camera which has been in the closet all this time.  Want to get more pics of that pagoda up the high hill.  Told hubby no bike today - want to skip a day of drowning in my own sweat!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2015)

Love your latest photos Annie, big fan of the ocean, looks like heaven there!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 31, 2015)

Went back to the pagoda I really liked with my DSLR camera to get more pics.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 31, 2015)

The community where we are staying had a new year's eve party for residents and staff.  We thought it would just be snacks and drinks but was actually a huge buffet of many types of foods, even beer, wine and whisky.  So before the party hubby and I went to dinner.  Then with full bellies arrived at the party and realized we were expected to eat all this food!  I managed to eat lots of cashews, some really moist homemade cake, spicy sausage, a bowl of soup because it was handed to me, a few beers.  There was also king prawns, some BBQ'd fish, chicken, salad, Thai noodles and veg, etc etc. but I was too stuffed to eat any.

Thais are such lovely people.  We discovered that the Canadians who were our next door neighbours last year have been coming to this community every winter for the past 9 years.  A French couple has been coming for 14.  Most of the staff seemed to be there.  The Burmese cleaners who work as a team and do a great job cleaning our house were there and we discovered that 3 of them are sisters.  They look extremely young - like 12 or 14 but are actually 15 and 17.  The staff here are treated very well and all seem to be happy.  

We were going to skip coming back next winter as we have some other trips planned and travel money is not unlimited.  But hubby talked me into coming again.  Our disagreement is whether it's for 2 months or 3.  When a booking is made we can leave one large crate in storage here for no charge (as we did from last winter) and fairly small fees to leave more.  So we'll have at least 2 crates, the boat and paddles, and two bicycles.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 1, 2016)

By the time you're hungry again, you'll be thinking about that marvelous buffet that you had to pass up! Love your pictures.

Where else are *we* going next year?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 1, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> By the time you're hungry again, you'll be thinking about that marvelous buffet that you had to pass up! Love your pictures.
> 
> Where else are *we* going next year?



2016 *we'll* be visiting my family in Michigan, and we'll have visitors from Australia.  

2017 aside from coming back here *we* will be home in Scotland with my sister visiting and taking a river cruise down the Danube most likely.  My granddaughter will visit us for a month, then the annual visit to Michigan. Then *we'll* possibly be going to a wedding in Uganda. 

Sound okay to you Georgia?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 1, 2016)

Sounds pretty good. While *we* are in Michigan, would you  mind awfully if I excuse myself for a couple of days to run up north and see my sisters and brothers?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 1, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Sounds pretty good. While *we* are in Michigan, would you  mind awfully if I excuse myself for a couple of days to run up north and see my systers and brothers?



Sure.  Go ahead.  I'd like to go up and visit my ex inlaws in St. Ignace some time.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 2, 2016)

I'll be ready.

Can't go to Uganda with you, though, because my passport expired, and I'm not about to spring $$ for a new one. You'll post pictures so that will have to be a virtual trip via pictures.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 2, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 2, 2016)

No pictures from New Year's Day. What's up with that? Maybe no kayaking, but you must have done something besides lie around and vegetate. We. Want. Pictures.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 2, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> No pictures from New Year's Day. What's up with that? Maybe no kayaking, but you must have done something besides lie around and vegetate. We. Want. Pictures.



No kayaking yet, but soon.  The sea is calming down.  No pics New Year's Day.  Ate something I shouldn't at the NYE party so was under the weather New Year's Day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 2, 2016)

Okay. That's understandable. I hope you're feeling better and that we'll get some pictures today.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 2, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Okay. That's understandable. I hope you're feeling better and that we'll get some pictures today.



Maybe.  It's nearly 10pm here.  So nite nite.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 2, 2016)

Hoping to book a long boat and snorkeling trip for this week.  Lots of piccies then!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 3, 2016)

Went out in our kayak today.  This time we went in the other direction toward the Muslim Village where most of the island's fishermen live.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 3, 2016)

All those pics of you smiling and waving. It's very brave of you to *pretend* to be enjoying yourselves!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 3, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> All those pics of you smiling and waving. It's very brave of you to *pretend* to be enjoying yourselves!



Yea, gotta fake it! Ahahaha!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 5, 2016)

4 hour snorkeling, swimming trip today with a stop on an island for lunch.  Just hubby and me on the longboat with the skipper and his female helper.  The snorkeling was amazing - gorgeous fish of many types and colours.  Lots with pretty stripes.  

On a nearly desesrted island which now has a couple of profit making ventures since so many tourists stop here to swim while on the snorkel trip.  It was 11am but it tasted really nice and I'm on holiday.  So there!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 5, 2016)

That beer at 11 am is okay. After all, the sun was over the yardarm somewhere, right? I'm always amazed how you manage to *fake* being happy, relaxed and having a good time. It's a gift, I tell you


----------



## Waterlilly (Jan 5, 2016)

Annie love the pictures as always, and I have a beer whatever time of day that it strikes mr because "it's 5:00 somewhere" and I have joined the parrot heads.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 5, 2016)

Georgia, I can't let anyone know just how miserable this is so have to fake it. Ahahaha!

Thanks Water!  Normally my beer before noon (not 5) rule only applies at airports.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 5, 2016)

Annie, you look so pretty in those pictures.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you, Nancy!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 6, 2016)

Sigh. No matter how hard I try while looking at the pictures, I can't imagine stepping outside this morning and feeling tropical. It's 26F here right now.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

Annie, you sure lucked out in the genetic draw!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks Shali!  You're a sweetheart!

Georgia, I can make you feel a bit better - after a long bike ride or long walk I have to peel off my sweat-soaked clothes.  I often need 2 showers a day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 7, 2016)

You poor thing. Do you at least have laundry service?

And where are today's pictures? Hmmmm?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 7, 2016)

Georgia,you are becoming obsessed.lolol.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 7, 2016)

I am beyond "becoming"; I am. I want pictures. My travel consists of going to the curb with the trash, to the post office, to the credit union, and a 30-mile drive to visit with my son once or twice a week. I've run out of new routes to take, and the scenery is getting boring.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2016)

Annie, have you been to Bangkok? My son and DIL are there on vacation. I will be posting their pictures on my diary posts. Pappy


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 7, 2016)

Georgia, seriously, your life is too tame. You need a vice, or at least an outrageous hobby. If we lived closer, I would teach you to rollerblade and belly dance for fun.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 7, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I am beyond "becoming"; I am. I want pictures. My travel consists of going to the curb with the trash, to the post office, to the credit union, and a 30-mile drive to visit with my son once or twice a week. I've run out of new routes to take, and the scenery is getting boring.



By my standards, you're Indiana Jones. I make one round trip of 15 miles a week to the supermarket and count myself lucky to get home in one piece!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 7, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> You poor thing. Do you at least have laundry service?
> 
> And where are today's pictures? Hmmmm?



Yes, Georgia, dear, we have laundry service.  When the basket gets full I drop it off at the office and have it back the same day.  Cost is per kg.  The sheets and towels are washed for free. 

Hmm...could have taken a pic of our bike ride.  I'll see what I can do this afternoon.  Don't want you getting all stressed!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 7, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Annie, have you been to Bangkok? My son and DIL are there on vacation. I will be posting their pictures on my diary posts. Pappy



We included 3 days in Bangkok on our trip last year.  Had no desire to go back this year.  There is a lot I would love to see but the massive crowds, the suffocating heat and car/motorbike fumes made it less than pleasant.  Sadly. I'd love to see the family pics though.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 7, 2016)

Georgia, if you really want pics I'll pm you the link to my Flickr albums.  I have 10,000+ photos in it now.  That should keep you happy for at least an afternoon.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok, Georgia.  Didn't take pics of us eating lunch, but I take some at the pool.  It was pure bliss!  The water is the perfect temp!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2016)

Just checked out your latest pics here Annie, fantastic!  Livin' the good life there, looks so beautiful!  I can jump into that pool right now!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks!  That pool feels like pure ecstasy after coming back from a sweaty bike ride.  I just jump right in the deep end.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2016)

Beautiful pool pics Annie. Is the pool chlorine or salt water etc?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 10, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful pool pics Annie. Is the pool chlorine or salt water etc?



Chlorine.  And the temp is always perfect.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2016)

Annie. Does the name Koh Samui sound familiar. My son is spending a few days there. They left Bangkok today


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 10, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Annie. Does the name Koh Samui sound familiar. My son is spending a few days there. They left Bangkok today



Is your son coming to Koh Samui?  Koh means island so most of the islands are called Koh 'something'.  On the island itself though you'd just call it Samui.  Do you know what area he'll be staying in?  I am staying in a quiet part of the island - south of Lamai in the southeast corner of the island.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 10, 2016)

Annie, all your pictures look like pure 'bliss'....you're a lucky girl.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks Jackie!  I know.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 11, 2016)

Went out in the kayak again yesterday.  Paddled over to 'Bob Marleys' seaside bar for a couple of beers.  

Going to cycle to the restaurant for dinner tonight.  

Tomorrow morning we are booked for a boat taxi to one of the islands where we stopped for lunch on our snorkel trip last week.  The island is large but the population is about 30.  I noticed 4 or 5 small bungalows next to the restaurant on the beach where we had lunch.  Very small - just bedroom, bathroom, porch, but that's okay.  I wonder if the electricity is by generator.  Need to check that I can charge my phone as I'll be taking photos and uploading them.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2016)

My son sent me a email stating it is Bophut, northern part of Ko Samai. Says it is beautiful there. Expect pictures soon. Don't mean to get off subject, but knowing you are there puts things in perspective. Wish you could have met him. He's quite a guy.
Thanks, Pappy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 11, 2016)

Pappy said:


> My son sent me a email stating it is Bophut, northern part of Ko Samai. Says it is beautiful there. Expect pictures soon. Don't mean to get off subject, but knowing you are there puts things in perspective. Wish you could have met him. He's quite a guy.
> Thanks, Pappy.



I've been through Bophut a few times.  It does have lovely beaches, etc.  How long is he here for?  Hope he visits many temples, they are gorgeous and fascinating.  Hope you'll share some of his photos here.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 11, 2016)

Ahhhh. I just love *my* winter vacations with you, Ameriscot


----------



## Cookie (Jan 11, 2016)

Beautiful pool, Annie, I just want to jump right in -- and you have it all to yourselves too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks ladies!    The pool is not just for us although if we go at the right time we can have it to ourselves for quite awhile.  Hubby's exercise is doing laps in the pool from about 6-7am.  But we share the pool which is nearly in front of our house with about 25 other bungalows.  Of course, not all go swimming and many only stay 10 minutes when they do.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 12, 2016)

Spent the night on a lovely wee island we discovered on our snorkel trip last week. Long boats stop with tourists for meals or drinks. Pics after we get back as they always end up sideways when I post here from phone. I've bombarded FB with them!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 12, 2016)

Annie - "Sounds" like you are having a wonderful time making good memories. Thai food is suppose to be one of the healthiest eating in the world. Obesity is rare in Thailand.
Enjoy!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 12, 2016)

Yaya, this is our third trip and we are booked for next winter. The food is simply awesome. Healthy and delicious with such a variety of flavours.

Unfortunately, Thais have picked up Western habits and also eat a lot of sugar. Most Thais are small but we are seeing a lot of obesity. We are also surprised at the number of Thais who smoke.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 13, 2016)

Yaya, in the mall where we shop there is a KFC, Dairy Queen and Dunkin Donuts. We walk past the KFC on the way out and almost everyone in there is Thai.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 13, 2016)

We spent last night (Tuesday) on the island of Koh Tan.  There are small bungalows on the beach which we had noticed while on a lunch stop here after our snorkel trip last week.  The island is very sparsely populated - a few dozen and most are related.  But there is a huge network of paved roads we were surprised to see.  Makes us suspect that development is in the cards. A shame. 

We arrived by boat before 11am.  Swimming, walking, a tour of the island by golf cart, lots of beer drinking, sitting on the beach, sat on the beach after sunset and looked at the stars.  No electricity on the island except for some houses with solar panels.  The restaurant and the bungalows have a generator.  So we had power in our bungalow from sunset for about 4 hours.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 13, 2016)

On a walk we found a Wat (Buddhist temple) in an isolated area of the island.  It's the only one on the island.  I read that one monk stayed there but staff at the restaurant said no one stayed there any more.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 14, 2016)

Huge network of these paved roads the government put in.  Must be developers are looking at building more resorts - only a few small ones right now.  Lots of mangrove swamp in the centre of the island. 

It was fun being driven around the island on a golf cart!  We stopped for yet another beer at one small bar/restaurant/resort.  Cousins of the driver of course.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 14, 2016)

*We* enjoyed our visit to the island and had fun just relaxing. Thanks, Ameriscot!

Where did we go yesterday and where are we going today?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 14, 2016)

Glad you enjoyed our visit, Georgia!  Well, we just returned from our trip to the island last night (Weds).  

Today we went to the gym at 7am, then breakfast.  Then for a coffee and shopping.  A bike ride to a restaurant for lunch.  Then a swim in the pool to cool off.  Before dinner we drove to the southwest corner of the island so we could walk out on some sandbars at low tide. Then went to one of our usual spots for dinner where we watched the sunset.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 14, 2016)

That was a nice, relaxing day. Thanks for taking me along.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 14, 2016)

You're welcome.  My pleasure.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 15, 2016)

Spotted this (dead) Oriental Whip snake on the side of the road today:


----------



## Pam (Jan 15, 2016)

Lovely photos, Annie. Now I've got my new laptop I can enjoy them more and not wait ages for them to load!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks, Pam.  Glad you're enjoying them.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 15, 2016)

Ew. A snake. Ew. I don't like snakes. Or spiders. Don't like those, either. Ew!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't like them either, Georgia!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2016)

KFC,Dairy Queen and Dunkin Donuts are not thai foods. Seems western food culture has invaded Thailand - yes that would make them gain weight. Traditional Thai food has very little bread- western foods are heavy on the bread. Before the western food chains hit Thailand obesity was rare. Its a shame western food corporations went and spoiled that.  Hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm loving all of your photos Ameriscot, the sandbar post is awesome...looks like you're in heaven there, special place with special people...perfection! :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 15, 2016)

Yaya said:


> KFC,Dairy Queen and Dunkin Donuts are not thai foods. Seems western food culture has invaded Thailand - yes that would make them gain weight. Traditional Thai food has very little bread- western foods are heavy on the bread. Before the western food chains hit Thailand obesity was rare. Its a shame western food corporations went and spoiled that.  Hope you enjoy yourself.



No, they are not Thai foods.  There is a lot of western food here.  We prefer traditional Thai foods.  So many flavours!  Lots of herbs and veggies you can't find in the UK or US.  We are enjoying ourselves and we'll come back again next winter.  Already booked a house.  We're going to be like the couples who come here every winter - some have been coming every winter for 14 years, some 9, some stayed here permanently.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 15, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm loving all of your photos Ameriscot, the sandbar post is awesome...looks like you're in heaven there, special place with special people...perfection! :love_heart:



Thanks SB!  Other than sweating more than I'd like layful: we love it here.  We are in the process of deciding on a 5 star resort for my birthday next month.

It's apparently booked on my birthday but we could go for 3 days beginning Valentine's Day.  We would be doing the Winter Getaway package in one of the Sala Villas.  I'd like one of the posh ones with our own pool, but alas..... lots of money.  There is nothing on this island except this 37 villa resort, and an area where all the longboats stop as part of a snorkel trip.  A tiny bar and restaurant have been recently added there. 

http://www.uhotelsresorts.com/ukohmadsumsamui/


----------



## Yaya (Jan 17, 2016)

The photos are wonderful.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I've been through Bophut a few times.  It does have lovely beaches, etc.  How long is he here for?  Hope he visits many temples, they are gorgeous and fascinating.  Hope you'll share some of his photos here.



Just a couple, Annie. He sent a bunch of them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks Pappy. Not sure which temple that is. There are so many. Nice resort!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 17, 2016)

Yaya said:


> The photos are wonderful.



Thanks, Yaya.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 18, 2016)

Some random pics from the last 3 days.

New watering hole.  We pass this on bike rides frequently.



Guan Yu the Chinese God of War at a shrine near our house.


----------



## Waterlilly (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't post much but I check your diary daily, love your pictures and travel updates!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks, Waterlily.  Glad you enjoy it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 19, 2016)

Today we drove to Nathon which is the capital of the island.  I'm looking for some embroidered handbags like I bought last year but having trouble finding them.  I want two more for gifts and thought Nathon might have some.  They didn't.  We stopped for lunch at a cafe which is also a bakery.  Looks like it was run by Chinese as quite a few restaurants are.  Bought two loaves of bread that were just out of the oven. The car smelled divine on the way home!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 19, 2016)

Nathon has the major ferry terminals to other islands and the mainland.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 19, 2016)

Hmmm....pics not showing up. Trying again.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautiful. I love that market, is it a market?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 19, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Beautiful. I love that market, is it a market?



Yes, the island is loaded with markets of all kinds - clothes, art, handbags, etc etc and then all the food markets with veggies and fruits you've never seen before.  It's a shoppers paradise!  And you can easily haggle the prices down.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 19, 2016)

Lets. Go. Shopping!

Ameriscot, I forget...are we going to be there for three months next year, too? Which ones...Dec/Jan/Feb? I need to be making my plans, you see


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 19, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Lets. Go. Shopping!
> 
> Ameriscot, I forget...are we going to be there for three months next year, too? Which ones...Dec/Jan/Feb? I need to be making my plans, you see



LOL.  Yes same 3 months.  Dec to Feb.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 19, 2016)

I fell out of the boat back there a bit. Just caught up with all of your posts. What a pleasure. Maybe I'm strange, but just seeing other people happy makes me happy. I very much enjoy your posts and pictures. I see you've been out in the Kayak, but no picture. I guess the photog has no place to stand!. It really does look like a great place. The classic image of a "South Sea Island" except its real. Beautiful architecture, and even snakes! I liked that you went up and took a picture instead of running the other way. It does seem quite uncrowded. Is that the case or are you just clever about when and where to go? Annie, Thank you so much. Your posts truly do make me smile. Enjoy!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 19, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I fell out of the boat back there a bit. Just caught up with all of your posts. What a pleasure. Maybe I'm strange, but just seeing other people happy makes me happy. I very much enjoy your posts and pictures. I see you've been out in the Kayak, but no picture. I guess the photog has no place to stand!. It really does look like a great place. The classic image of a "South Sea Island" except its real. Beautiful architecture, and even snakes! I liked that you went up and took a picture instead of running the other way. It does seem quite uncrowded. Is that the case or are you just clever about when and where to go? Annie, Thank you so much. Your posts truly do make me smile. Enjoy!



I love seeing others happy as well and love to hear about their trips.  I didn't take any more pics from the kayak as they will all look pretty much the same.  I saw the snake on the side of the road when we were walking to dinner.  It wasn't moving so I assumed it was dead.  It was, but maybe I shouldn't assume that again!

When we were here for niece's wedding 2 years ago this month we fell in love with the island.  We got to know the loud, crowded, party areas and the quieter areas.  So we did our research before we left and found this wee community of 25 homes.  We came by and looked around and looked inside a house, booked before we left.  So many couples here come back every winter and have been doing so for many years.  

We get to store stuff here for a small-ish fee as we've bought lots of household stuff, 2 bikes, the kayak we brought, etc.  So next year there shouldn't be anything at all we need to buy.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I love seeing others happy as well and love to hear about their trips.  I didn't take any more pics from the kayak as they will all look pretty much the same.  I saw the snake on the side of the road when we were walking to dinner.  It wasn't moving so I assumed it was dead.  It was, but maybe I shouldn't assume that again!
> 
> When we were here for niece's wedding 2 years ago this month we fell in love with the island.  We got to know the loud, crowded, party areas and the quieter areas.  So we did our research before we left and found this wee community of 25 homes.  We came by and looked around and looked inside a house, booked before we left.  So many couples here come back every winter and have been doing so for many years.
> 
> We get to store stuff here for a small-ish fee as we've bought lots of household stuff, 2 bikes, the kayak we brought, etc.  So next year there shouldn't be anything at all we need to buy.



That's great. When you find a good vacation spot and come back to it each year its like home. After a number of vacations to Niagara Falls, Williamsburg, etc. we sort of settled in at a hotel in Kennett Square, PA. Using it as a base we would make daily trips to Winterthur and Longwood Gardens. We ate all of our meals at Hank's Place, a small diner that catered to the local business and art communities. We used to deliberately have breakfast at the height of the morning rush. It was an absolute zoo, but we enjoyed watching the wide variety of people who came in. We only went down once a year, rarely twice. We were amazed once when on our first morning, the waitress knew our exact order before we told her. Great fun.
 By the way, you have a very attractive right foot! :laugh:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 21, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> That's great. When you find a good vacation spot and come back to it each year its like home. After a number of vacations to Niagara Falls, Williamsburg, etc. we sort of settled in at a hotel in Kennett Square, PA. Using it as a base we would make daily trips to Winterthur and Longwood Gardens. We ate all of our meals at Hank's Place, a small diner that catered to the local business and art communities. We used to deliberately have breakfast at the height of the morning rush. It was an absolute zoo, but we enjoyed watching the wide variety of people who came in. We only went down once a year, rarely twice. We were amazed once when on our first morning, the waitress knew our exact order before we told her. Great fun.
> By the way, you have a very attractive right foot! :laugh:



It is nice to have a place that feels like another home.  We mainly go to the same 5 or 6 restaurants here and they know what we like - chilis for hubby and his curries always spicy, large Singha beer, limes for soda water, etc etc.  It feels like the staff are our friends at some of these.  At the coffee shop they know what we want - large cappuccino and a small Americano, no packets of sugar, no milk for the Americano.

Oh, and thanks on the foot compliment.  I started doing foot photos last year and I have a couple of FB friends who ask for foot photos when I don't post any for a while.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 21, 2016)

A temple near our house that is one of my favourites.  The carvings are amazing!  

View attachment 25961

View attachment 25962

View attachment 25963

View attachment 25964

View attachment 25966


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> A temple near our house that is one of my favourites.  The carvings are amazing!
> 
> View attachment 25961
> 
> ...



I got "Invalid attachment. Contact administrator."


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 21, 2016)

Trying again.  My last batch did that as well.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 21, 2016)

Can't begin to imagine the amount of talent and work that went into all the carving! Wow.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fantastic stuff. The finish on the sculpture is so perfect it appears manufactured. I guess not! When I look at a work of art I often think of the creators. What were they thinking during the process? "This is going to take me forever". "I create this as an offering to thee, great ( deity )" "Damn! This wood is hard." "Guide my hand to perfection oh perfect one." "Oh well. No one will ever notice that little dig." Great pictures, Annie. Thank you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 21, 2016)

It's gorgeous!  This building is very new.  They were still finishing it last winter.  It's on the site of a pagoda and Buddhist burial ground and huge hall and overlooks the ocean.  

These types of carvings are all over the island.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> It's gorgeous!  This building is very new.  They were still finishing it last winter.  It's on the site of a pagoda and Buddhist burial ground and huge hall and overlooks the ocean.
> 
> These types of carvings are all over the island.



I would love to see the creative process. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 21, 2016)

I'd love to see it as well!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 23, 2016)

Some people seem to think we're living on a primitive island and that all of Thailand is primitive.  

I snapped a few pics while shopping.  There are big malls here, superstores, and shops of every kind.  There are also the outdoor markets that sell veggies and fruits you've never seen before, clothing, carvings of Buddha, etc etc.  You can buy imported products as well but of course they cost more.  You can buy Scotch, US toiletries and foods, European products, etc etc.  









A strange looking mushroom:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 23, 2016)

My new best friend:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 23, 2016)

A lot of folks who've never ventured far from home believe that foreign lands are primitive. I'm thinking that it would be hard to find a place that's so remote that it has remained undiscovered and "primitive".


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 23, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> A lot of folks who've never ventured far from home believe that foreign lands are primitive. I'm thinking that it would be hard to find a place that's so remote that it has remained undiscovered and "primitive".



There are still a few but not many.  I'm thinking of some in South America I've read about.  I'm sure some of the rural areas and mountains on the mainland still seem somewhat primitive.  I know parts of Uganda do.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Via my TV and PC, I travel the world incessantly from my arm chair. I see the cities that have gone up around the world.
We are the ones who look primitive by comparison.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 23, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Via my TV and PC, I travel the world incessantly from my arm chair. I see the cities that have gone up around the world.
> We are the ones who look primitive by comparison.



You can easily learn about any country now.  I love looking around with Google Earth as well.

I am a big fan of old architecture, with character.  The older it is the more I like it - especially medieval buildings.  I have a friend in France whose house was built in the 15th century.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 24, 2016)

I hear you. Cathedrals castles, thatched roofs. Love the German "Ginger Bread" houses. The Muslim stuff is great too. Onion domes and tile work. Not being allowed to use the human figure has produced incredible geometric and calligraphic ornament. 
I don't have to tell you about the Asian stuff. You're drowning in it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 24, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I hear you. Cathedrals castles, thatched roofs. Love the German "Ginger Bread" houses. The Muslim stuff is great too. Onion domes and tile work. Not being allowed to use the human figure has produced incredible geometric and calligraphic ornament.
> I don't have to tell you about the Asian stuff. You're drowning in it.



The temples and pagodas are breath-taking!  The homes here are in a bigger variety of styles than I would have thought.  Some look like they belong in Morocco, some in the mountains in Tennessee.  The only mosque on this island is less than a mile away.  Not very big but quite attractive - green and white with a golden dome. 

And I love the architecture in the UK.  Lots of ancient buildings.  History at your fingertips.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 25, 2016)

Ameriscot, where are we going today?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 25, 2016)

Ooh -Annie, I would love a Moroccan style home. Do you have any pics?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 25, 2016)

Wonderful sculpture. My favourite is the man riding the serpent. He looks so serene. Also enjoyed seeing the shops. Loved the clothes also. I could live in them, oh the bright colours! Of all the friends with whom I have armchair traveled, Annie, you are the best, you make it come alive! Merci.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, where are we going today?



I guess you meant Monday.  I went the gym (where were you, huh??).  But since it was pouring rain we went for coffee and shopping, didn't bike, kayak, or walk anywhere.  Lazy day. 

Today hubby wants to go on a bike ride since it will be cool.  I'm afraid of a sudden downpour.  We'll see who wins.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Wonderful sculpture. My favourite is the man riding the serpent. He looks so serene. Also enjoyed seeing the shops. Loved the clothes also. I could live in them, oh the bright colours! Of all the friends with whom I have armchair traveled, Annie, you are the best, you make it come alive! Merci.



Yes I love all the bright colours as well!!  Pretty and cheap but not well made.  Pull a string and you could be in trouble.  

I will dig up some Morroco pics and post them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

Shali, your wish is my command....Morrocco.  Wish I'd take more pics of those beautiful doorways.  This was my 60th birthday trip.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

Don't know why they are double-posting?











Birthday girl.  No architecture.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Don't know why they are double-posting?



Nice photos Annie, I think the double posting is being looked at.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/19710-Moved-to-a-new-server


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 25, 2016)

Ooooh, Annie, wonderful pics. Thanks so much. If I win the lottery, I want a Moroccan villa in Thailand. Love the pic of you too. You look so relaxed and fit.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ooooh, Annie, wonderful pics. Thanks so much. If I win the lottery, I want a Moroccan villa in Thailand. Love the pic of you too. You look so relaxed and fit.



Thanks! Haven't seen any Moroccan villas here but with cash you can have anything built!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks SB.  I had a feeling it had to do with the new server, so didn't try to fix them.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks, Annie! Those Moroccan pictures were an education for me. Never realized they had such a distinctive architecture.
Epcot Center didn't capture that. Very colorful. I like all those balconies.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

Morocco had beautiful buildings. The archways are the interesting.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 26, 2016)

Georgia, today *we* went on a bike ride to a seaside cafe for lunch.  Did you enjoy the warm breeze blowing through your hair?  Hope you didn't mind getting splashed a bit as you ate lunch.  The waves are still big from yesterday's storm and came up through the floor boards of the cafe.  

There is supposed to be several feet of beach here but it's underwater (taken from cafe)






Route to bathroom






Hubby took these pics this morning.  That emm...interesting rock is called grandfather rock and thousands and thousands of tourists to the island always stop there.











And if you get too sweaty I highly recommend this powder:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 26, 2016)

I didn't mind a bit...lunch was so good that I was so busy enjoying it that I didn't even notice that my feet were wet. What's on our itinerary today?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 26, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I didn't mind a bit...lunch was so good that I was so busy enjoying it that I didn't even notice that my feet were wet. What's on our itinerary today?



Still the same day - Tuesday.  Remember, I'm 12 hours ahead of you.

I'm guessing you enjoyed the dinner we had together at the beach?  Vegetarian this time. 

Spring rolls
Creamy mushroom soup with lime leaves in a coconut shell
Creamy green curry with veggies and deep fried tofu
Chinese spinach with garlic and soy sauce
Stir fried veggies
Steamed jasmine rice
Veggie fried rice

Can't quite recall what you drank but I had 3 gin and tonics.  Hiccup.....

Sunset wasn't great as it was too cloudy.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 26, 2016)

Three gin and tonics and I'd be face down in my plate! LOL  I didn't care for the curried stuff, but the rest of it was delicious.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 26, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Three gin and tonics and I'd be face down in my plate! LOL  I didn't care for the curried stuff, but the rest of it was delicious.



None of these were very spicy.  But I think my stomach was so full of food that I didn't absorb the g & ts like I would on an emtpy stomach.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

Yesterday I tripped and whacked the outside of my foot - that rounded bone that sticks out near your ankle. Swollen today.  So this puts a damper on things.  No long walks.  Not sure about riding my bike.  Can't go in the kayak because the water is still wild.  It poured rain last night and this morning I can hear some thunder.  

This should be dry season but we're getting whatever weird weather is happening all over the world.  In northern Thailand it got down to 10C/50F and the people are very cold!  They are not used to that kind of temp.  The houses have no heating system.  It's a bit cooler here but still low 80's.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2016)

All your photos look so romantic Ameriscot.  Hope your ankle gets better soon.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks SB!


----------



## Ina (Jan 27, 2016)

Ameriscot, I really enjoyed your pictures, and I am struck by how clean all the places are. Do they have really strong littering laws?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

I have noticed that people don't litter too much, but there is some.  Don't know if they have litter laws.  When we have storms here all kinds of rubbish gets washed up onto the beaches and some get cleaned up quicker than others.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 28, 2016)

Ouch on the ankle, Ameriscot. I hope it doesn't put too much of a damper on your activity.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 28, 2016)

Georgia, it should be fine in a couple of days.  Rested it today but cycling to the gym tomorrow and I'll see how that feels.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm gonna skip the gym, if that's okay. I'll get my exercise _working_!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 28, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm gonna skip the gym, if that's okay. I'll get my exercise _working_!



Okay, no gym. We'll meet up for lunch.  Maybe a stir fry for you since you don't like curries.  We can even find a burger or steak at some restaurants.  And tons of fresh fish!  I recommend the shrimp.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 28, 2016)

Pass on the burger/steak places. I can eat those at home. Let's do something native...just as long as it has peanut sauce or something like it, k?

And BTW, where are today's pictures?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 28, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Pass on the burger/steak places. I can eat those at home. Let's do something native...just as long as it has peanut sauce or something like it, k?
> 
> And BTW, where are today's pictures?



Right.  Got just the thing.  Pad Thai which has ground peanuts sprinkled on it.  Lots of dishes with cashews as well.  There are many dishes here that are not curries.  One of my favourite restaurants is one that serves Thai Fusion.  Lovely food!!!  I've discovered just how tasty lemongrass is!

No pics today.  Didn't really do much as it was raining most of the day.   I'll take a pic of my gym tomorrow, eh?  View of the sea and a pool.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2016)

Friday:
Gym, cappuccinos, a wee bit of shopping, bike ride to lunch, swim in the pool to cool off, read, walk to dinner at a restaurant where we feel like family.  Now watching Foyle's War as dear hubby is a geek and can get us Netflix here. 

Georgia likes pics so here's some unexciting ones for today.  Tomorrow some kayak pics.

My gym at the resort down the road.  It's tiny.



Shopping pic:



One of the 2 dozen pair of harem pants I've bought for family/friends/myself:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 29, 2016)

Pad Thai sounds swell.

Okay. Pictures of the gym will be fine just as long as I don't have to go there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Pad Thai sounds swell.
> 
> Okay. Pictures of the gym will be fine just as long as I don't have to go there.



Even with no Barbies and Kens??


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2016)

I have some harem pants, but not as pretty as those, Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I have some harem pants, but not as pretty as those, Annie.



So far I have navy, teal, red, orange, pink, purple, black, blue, red....just about everything.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2016)

Love lemon grass. Great tea, soap, hair rinse, sprinkled on fish also.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Love lemon grass. Great tea, soap, hair rinse, sprinkled on fish also.



I bought some lemongrass tea but I know it won't be as good as the restaurants which has a couple of other things in it.  The lemongrass in the food gives it a zing.  The chicken wrap I get has lemongrass, shredded veggies, some other herbs, some seeds.  A burst of flavour in every bite!!!  Going to miss this restaurant.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 1, 2016)

Monday:
We gave up our rental car yesterday so the next month we are car-less.  We've been to all the temples and sites that we need a car to get to.  So we have our bicycles, our feet, boats, taxis, and tuk tuks.  The tuk tuks on this island are pickup trucks with a cover and two rows of seats in the back.  Holds about 8 or 10 people.  The fare is 50 baht to anywhere on the island - it does the ring road which goes all the way around the island and also takes detours into the beach towns.  The ring road is about 32 miles. 50 baht is equal to about £1/$1.50ish US.  

After the gym we walked down the main road until a tuk tuk showed up (no schedule but very frequent).  Went to our usual coffee cafe, a bit of shopping at the Tesco, then we caught a tuk tuk to one of our fave restaurants for lunch.  After lunch we got another tuk tuk and took it to the Muslim village which is very near our house.  

The Muslim village is the southeast corner of the island and the vast majority of residents are Muslim.  The only mosque on the island is here.  Most are fishermen.  They have a huge market there every day with all kinds of fruits and veggies and fish and meats.  We bought some oranges.  The fresh veggies looked great!  If we were cooking here we'd buy our veggies there.  

Since we were doing all this in the middle of the day when the sun is hottest, we got quite sweaty.  Solution:  as soon as we get home we put on our swimsuits and jump in the pool.  Bliss!  

Riding our bikes to dinner.  

No pics today.  Sorry.

Oh, and while we were eating lunch we saw yet another motorbike accident at the 3 way intersection.  Someone pulled out right in front of the motorbike.  Lucky they didn't hit their heads as they had no helmets.  But the woman got her leg very banged up.  She'll be hobbling for weeks.  I've never seen such careless driving as I have here.  I nearly hit a woman on a motorbike.  I was stopped to do a turn into our housing community and since there was a deep puddle on the other side the woman decided to overtake me just as I was turning.  I just managed to slam on the brakes.  How stupid!  We hear ambulances here all the time - and I'm sure 95% are motorbike accidents.  The locals seem to be assertive motorbike riders but they are mostly careful.  The very worst are the foreigners - tourists.  So many people are walking around all bandaged up or in casts.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 2, 2016)

Lots of bike riding today.  Took these at dinner:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 2, 2016)

Love the view while at dinner. It's so relaxing. What did we have for dinner?

I guess I won't mind going to the gym if Barbie and Ken and others of their ilk aren't there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 2, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Love the view while at dinner. It's so relaxing. What did we have for dinner?
> 
> I guess I won't mind going to the gym if Barbie and Ken and others of their ilk aren't there.



We had pad thai with shrimp.  

Usually I have the gym to myself, but there have been some Dutch or German resort guests who have been coming in.  A couple of Barbies.  But people who stay in resorts are generally only there for about 2 weeks.  So they'll most likely be gone in about a week, then you can come back.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

Had a blissful massage this morning.  Then had a non-Thai lunch - cheddar on a homemade baguette and a big salad.  Then had a pint (20 oz) of Fosters.  

I took a couple of random shots while we were in Lamai Beach for lunch.  Took a tuk tuk which I've yet to get a photo of, but will try again.  

Lots of spelling errors here - but it's not their first language and it's a completely different alphabet.  So I don't become a grammar/spelling police when I see these.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's a shot of tuk tuk I nabbed from the internet.  50 baht all the way around the island is you want.  About $1.50


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 5, 2016)

Hm. Somehow I had the idea that a tuk tuk was a sort of rickshaw. Oops.

Love the flowers and long to be back in my garden. Sigh.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

Here is the other kind of tuk tuk - we rode one in Bangkok.  There are a few other kinds as well that are used in SE Asia.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Had a blissful massage this morning.  Then had a non-Thai lunch - cheddar on a homemade baguette and a big salad.  Then had a pint (20 oz) of Fosters.
> 
> I took a couple of random shots while we were in Lamai Beach for lunch.  Took a tuk tuk which I've yet to get a photo of, but will try again.
> 
> Lots of spelling errors here - but it's not their first language and it's a completely different alphabet.  So I don't become a grammar/spelling police when I see these.



I envy you Annie, sounds (and looks) so lovely...and Foster's my fav! :cheers:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I envy you Annie, sounds (and looks) so lovely...and Foster's my fav! :cheers:



Still kicking myself by not finding a good masseuse when we first got here.  I've been tortured by several Thai massages last two trips.  Still trying to talk hubby into trying one - maybe just his feet.  

I like Foster's but am really missing some good IPA's or a porter.  There is a brewpub on the island but it's on the opposite end and I can't talk hubby into going for some strange reason.

There is a second Aussie pub/restaurant in the same area and I know they have great burgers and fries so I'm thinking on my actual birthday I'll have that.  My birthday trip will be 12 days before my actual birthday.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Lots of bike riding today.  Took these at dinner:
> 
> View attachment 26398
> 
> ...



What a beautiful peaceful scene. Looking at it, you can feel all of the clutter just drain out of you until you just are. So sad that life really _can _be like this and so seldom is. Thank you, Annie. Enjoy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> What a beautiful peaceful scene. Looking at it, you can feel all of the clutter just drain out of you until you just are. So sad that life really _can _be like this and so seldom is. Thank you, Annie. Enjoy.



You're welcome!    I find the sea to be very calming.  I love walking on beaches or in the water.  I'm grateful I still have the sea to look at when we go home.  It's simply a LOT colder.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2016)

I've purchased lots of gifts for friends and family and also for myself.  Today I bought this wallet for myself at one of our favourite cafes - looks like high quality.  





Some of the things you buy here are obviously low quality and you can get them for a low price.  But you can also find high quality goods cheaply as well.  I bought my granddaughter a cashmere scarf for her neck for about $6.  In fact when I got home and looked closely at it I decided I'm going to go back and buy a few more.

These are typical markets you see everywhere.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2016)

Since Dec 2nd I have faithfully gone to the gym 3 times a week.

Took a couple of pics on my phone this morning.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2016)

Now that's what I call working out Annie, great gym atmosphere and you look wonderful!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 7, 2016)

Wow Annie. I know women in their thirties who would envy your legs. Congrats!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey Ameriscot, what an adventure!

I have only seenn last couple pages of your diary,I wanted to know what was it that made you decide to spend winter there?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Hey Ameriscot, what an adventure!
> 
> I have only seenn last couple pages of your diary,I wanted to know what was it that made you decide to spend winter there?
> 
> Thanks for sharing



Vicky, we went to a niece's wedding which was held here on this island (very near where we are) 2 years ago (Jan 2014).  We enjoyed it so much that before we left to go home after our 3 weeks we wandered around looking for something to rent long term.  We found this housing community nearby and booked a bunglow for the month of Jan 2015.  After we got home we decided a month was too short and changed it to 2 months.  Two months was too short, so we booked 3 months for this winter.  We've booked 3 months next winter as well. 

Our weather at home in Scotland is cold rain, high winds, sometimes a bit of snow, and the very short, dark days.  

What we like about this island is the weather, although it gets pretty hot especially midday.  But we get sea breezes, and the temps mean a nice tepid pool and sea to swim in.  We LOVE the food, very healthy, very delicious, very cheap.  The Thai people are very friendly and laid back.  We have all the conveniences we need and shops to buy whatever we need.  We love the Buddhist culture and all the gorgeous temples.  The monks in their saffron robes and bare feet go out with their begging bowls every morning.  Funny because there is so much gold and ornate carvings and obviously a lot of money in the temples. 

We like the community we stay in.  We have a nice sized bungalow with full kitchen, living room, big bedroom, 2 nice porches, electric shower so we can have hot showers although the taps in bathroom and kitchen are tepid.  It's a very pleasant community with about 25 bungalows and is a garden community with lots of gardeners who keep it looking very nice.  It's safe and we can leave the house unlocked to go to the pool.  We can leave things on our porch without worrying about someone stealing. The beach is across the road.  There are 3 or 4 homes with permanent residents, about 5 or 6 of us who stay in the winter, and the rest are short term - 2 weeks to a month usually.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 8, 2016)

I really like our gym, Ameriscot. Is today one of the three days we're working out?

What non-Thai dining experience did we have? Did I enjoy it?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I really like our gym, Ameriscot. Is today one of the three days we're working out?
> 
> What non-Thai dining experience did we have? Did I enjoy it?



Yes, MWF at the gym this week.  

Well, I had a Philly cheesesteak and fries that were really delicious!  Also 2 beers.  Yes, you enjoyed it.  And my hubby enjoyed his duck curry.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 8, 2016)

I really like Philly cheesesteak, but those two beers didn't put me to sleep? Was I able to actually navigate my way home?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I really like Philly cheesesteak, but those two beers didn't put me to sleep? Was I able to actually navigate my way home?



No problem.  Just 11 oz beers.  0.6 mile bike ride home.  Only 10 minutes.  Then relaxing on the sofa with Netflix.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Vicky, we went to a niece's wedding which was held here on this island (very near where we are) 2 years ago (Jan 2014).  We enjoyed it so much that before we left to go home after our 3 weeks we wandered around looking for something to rent long term.  We found this housing community nearby and booked a bunglow for the month of Jan 2015.  After we got home we decided a month was too short and changed it to 2 months.  Two months was too short, so we booked 3 months for this winter.  We've booked 3 months next winter as well.
> 
> Our weather at home in Scotland is cold rain, high winds, sometimes a bit of snow, and the very short, dark days.
> 
> ...



What a way to discover a place and then want to stay all winter!

My son wants to travel to Asia, and me the typical Greek mom says 'why don't you go to Greece oitaly ?' Lol

His reply was 'because there is more to discover'


Thanks for sharing your discoveries!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> What a way to discover a place and then want to stay all winter!
> 
> My son wants to travel to Asia, and me the typical Greek mom says 'why don't you go to Greece oitaly ?' Lol
> 
> ...



Don't know prices in Greece but I'd say it's cheaper here.  Hubby mentioned Florida one winter as we haven't been since 2004, so I did a bit of research.  Accommodation and car rental would be at least 3 times as much.  Restaurants would be more than 3 times as much.  Culture?  Umm....  What we do love there is the kayaking and cycling and state parks. And the weather isn't usually hot and also no mosquitoes mid winter.  The ocean isn't very warm though.

We just really love that everyone puts their hands together and slightly bows to each other in greeting.  We only know hello and thank you, although hubby has bought a Thai language programme.  

I'd love to explore the mainland and wouldn't mind a hop over to Cambodia to see Angkor Wat.  Fares are quite expensive though.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2016)

Found this video of the island we are going to next week.  Can't see the resort but it's under the trees.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2016)

Resort's videos.  Mostly shows the rooms.  No, we don't have a posh one with our own private pool.  I'm ready to go!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

Allllllright! I'm there!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 9, 2016)

Don't worry, Georgia.  I'll have plenty of sunscreen and mosquito repellant.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2016)

I've noticed the sign for this place but haven't visited.  I'm going to remedy that very soon.  Since hubby is not a fan of chocolate (he's weird), I might just go on my own.  It's near a temple we have visited, so I might visit both.  I've got tons of coins to get rid of and I always do so at temple donation boxes.  

http://www.samuivillachocolat.com/


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 10, 2016)

Chocolate. Nirvana.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2016)

Exactly.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 10, 2016)

Nicccccccccce!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2016)

Saturday 10am.  I'll be there.  Coffee and chocolate.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2016)

Oooooooh. Chocolate.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2016)

There is a chocolate made elsewhere on the island that is for sale at one of our fave cafes.  I haven't bought any yet but I plan to buy the chili chocolate bars right before we leave as I always have chocolate on the plane.  Mmmm  Love a zing with my sugar.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2016)

I am just itching to pack my bag for our island trip Sunday!  3 nights on an island with only one resort and nothing else.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2016)

Visited the chocolate cafe this morning.  I LOVE the big wraparound porch!  And the chocolate of course.  My hubby got us tapped into the Democrats debate and we watched that first, so didn't get to the cafe until 11.  We had cappuccinos and even hubby had some chocolate and he liked it!  

Hubby's: 



Mine:



Other choices:



Sat on porch with a ceiling fan overhead:



Then I had a healthy lunch there:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2016)

The cafe is very near one of the temples I like to visit (Wat Samret), so we went there next.  We'd been there before and I've probably posted some pics already, but I took some more.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 13, 2016)

Dessert first! You've got your priorities in order, Ameriscot. 

The intricacy of the temples just awes the daylights outta me. They are so beautiful!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Dessert first! You've got your priorities in order, Ameriscot.
> 
> The intricacy of the temples just awes the daylights outta me. They are so beautiful!



Yep.  Life is short.  Eat dessert first!  

The temples are just gorgeous.  The details makes your jaw drop.  Sadly many don't seem to be occupied any more.  They are kept up fairly well.  I always bring all my coins, of which I always have many, and put them in the donation boxes.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2016)

Checked into our resort yesterday.  Love it!  The room is a nice size with a huge bathroom, porch, nice covered seating area outdoors.  All villas are very private with fencing all the way around them. What we don't have is a private pool that the posher villas have.  We have a moderate size pool to use which is nice, but not huge and never gets shade.  

The sea is great to swim in but you have to be careful of the corals.  You can walk for a while and find areas that don't have corals.  Beaches are lovely and white.  Hubby went swimming farther out yesterday and managed to bang his foot into a sea urchin.  He got all the stickers out and there were lots of deep blue spots.  Got first aid at the resort - cleaning and putting on vinegar a few times.  

Food is good!  We splurged on dinner last night as it was a Valentine's Day special and it's also my pre-birthday posh dinner.   We had the beef and it melted in my mouth!











Kayaking later this afternoon and I'll be taking beach pics.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2016)

Annie. That last picture, the one with your feet, needs one of those drinks with a little umbrella in it. :sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Annie. That last picture, the one with your feet, needs one of those drinks with a little umbrella in it. :sentimental:



I do have some like that - a cocktail, a beer, etc.  But this one was about 10am and I'm not quite that decadent!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2016)

From today - still at the resort and other parts of this small island.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2016)

Beautiful pictures Annie, just like Paradise there!  Those chocolate desserts look so yummy too!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks SB.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just ran all of the pictures starting with the chocolate. "Oh my". That's all I can say. "Oh my". I'm so glad you're a deserving person. I like to see the good guys win.k:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Just ran all of the pictures starting with the chocolate. "Oh my". That's all I can say. "Oh my". I'm so glad you're a deserving person. I like to see the good guys win.k:



Thanks! Very sweet of you to say.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2016)

Back in our bungalow on Samui.  Really enjoyed our 3 days on Koh Madsum and we plan to go back next year.  



The front of our villa



Outdoor seating for our villa - all the villas are very private


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 17, 2016)

I had such a good time there and am tickled pink that we're going back again next year! I love virtual travel


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm happy to go back as well!  Just need to talk hubby into getting one of of the villas with a private pool.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2016)

I write Tripadvisor reviews - about 70 so far for hotels and restaurants etc.  I'm about to write one for the U Koh Madsum Resort.  I wish I could give it 4 1/2 stars.  I am very picky about what I give 5 stars to, but hate to give 4 when it deserves a bit more.  Hmmm.....

We loved this place but it wasn't perfect.  The big complaint was the service at the main restaurant, especially at dinner.  Some reviewers blamed the service on the fact that many of the staff had limited English. But that's not what I blame it on.  Most of the servers are very polite and ask how everything is, but it is so s.....l.....o......w.   At one dinner I had so ask 3 times for my mai tai, while hubby got his beer right away.  

The only server who always had a sour look on his face had trouble understanding us.  On Sunday there was a special Valentine's Day meal - we debated on whether to get it, but hubby said this could be my (pre)birthday meal as well so let's do it.  I posted the menu on here somewhere.  Anyway, the leaflet said 3,000 baht _per couple,_ about $100.  When the guy brought  the bill to be signed it said 6,000 plus the price for drinks.  I argued with him for a short time as he kept saying 3,000 each and I pointed out per couple means the two of us.  I gave in and signed the bill charging to our room.  Then we saw the manager (he's German) and called him over.  He fixed the bill to the proper price. 

We will go back next winter for my birthday, and I guess that's what counts, right?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2016)

I love all the pictures Annie!!  Looks like a fun, relaxing place to be.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks Ruth!  It is.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2016)

The packing begins:  a week from tomorrow we go home.  

The suitcase challenge:



This should be fairly easy but we'll have to take apart the extra fan to make it fit.  All the stuff we are leaving behind in storage until December.  Also bikes, inflatable kayak and the paddles.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

Never mind.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 27, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> The packing begins:  a week from tomorrow we go home.
> 
> The suitcase challenge:
> 
> ...


Are you happy or sad to go back home Annie?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Are you happy or sad to go back home Annie?



Both.  I'm looking forward to being able to get out on my (good) bike at home without fear of motorbikes, to my washing machine and dryer, to not being sweaty.  But I will miss this island, miss being warm, the warm pool, the amazing food, the beautiful beaches, the lovely people, and our neighbours here.  But we'll be back.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 27, 2016)

Ameriscot, I'll be on the plane with you because I've decided not to stay. Spring gets closer and closer here, and I don't want to miss any of it.

Gute Reise! (have a good trip)


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, I'll be on the plane with you because I've decided not to stay. Spring gets closer and closer here, and I don't want to miss any of it.
> 
> Gute Reise! (have a good trip)



Great!  You're booked in First Class right?  We'll be in the back with the cattle.  

I love springtime in Scotland!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 27, 2016)

I'll see if I can pull some strings and get you seats in the rarified air up front so we can giggle and carry on!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'll see if I can pull some strings and get you seats in the rarified air up front so we can giggle and carry on!



Ohhh...sounds good.  I do have lots of airmiles but not enough.  They serve excellent food and wines on Emirates in First and Business.  It's like a holiday all by itself!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 27, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Both.  I'm looking forward to being able to get out on my (good) bike at home without fear of motorbikes, to my washing machine and dryer, to not being sweaty.  But I will miss this island, miss being warm, the warm pool, the amazing food, the beautiful beaches, the lovely people, and our neighbours here.  But we'll be back.


Well, I hope you have enough good memories to hold onto till you go back again.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Well, I hope you have enough good memories to hold onto till you go back again.



Yes, loads!  It's like a second home now.  We've got great neighbours - some live here permanently - and from many countries.  

But I'm looking forward to spring and summer at home, a visit to my family in Michigan and visits from family who are coming to Scotland.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 28, 2016)

Got the storage crates 95% packed, luggage packed.  Long journey home but we'll break it up by staying overnight in the Dubai airport hotel when we are halfway home. First flight tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2016)

Safe travels to you and yours, Dubai looks beautiful..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 28, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Safe travels to you and yours, Dubai looks beautiful..View attachment 27234



Thanks, Ken.  We won't be outside the airport this trip, just in the airport hotel.  Not cheap but it makes a huge difference to this trip because we get a long night's sleep, free food and drink, a soak in the tub if we want then our final flight.  We did stay two nights in Dubai once and it is an amazing city, but I'd never actually take a holiday there.  It's definitely for th mega rich!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2016)

Back in the house now after spending the night in a Glasgow hotel.  Done the grocery shopping.  

A few pics from our trip home:

From the plane over Dubai



From the plane - over Turkey







From the ferry on the way home:


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you so much, Annie. I really did enjoy that. Cold though it may be, though, There's no place like home. I'm sure you're glad to be back.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice pics from the plane.  Home sweet home!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Thank you so much, Annie. I really did enjoy that. Cold though it may be, though, There's no place like home. I'm sure you're glad to be back.



Thanks.  I am.  Although yesterday on the way home it was pretty and sunny but then the drizzle started and the winds were howling.  In Thailand I was thankful for wind as it was warm.  I think it's in the 40's here but we do have some flowers blooming - snowdrops, daffodils.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks, Cookie!  Glad hubby took a peek out the window and saw the scenes in Turkey.  Up too early of course this morning (7 hour difference) so we're sitting up in bed having breakfast.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Back in the house now after spending the night in a Glasgow hotel.  Done the grocery shopping.
> 
> A few pics from our trip home:
> 
> ...


Oh, those are gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks.  I am.  Although yesterday on the way home it was pretty and sunny but then the drizzle started and the winds were howling.  In Thailand I was thankful for wind as it was warm.  I think it's in the 40's here but we do have some flowers blooming - snowdrops, daffodils.


Is your home in the USA or Scottland or both?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Is your home in the USA or Scottland or both?



I moved to Scotland from the US (TN/MI/MA/FL) in 2000 to marry a Scot I met online.  So my home is in Scotland.  But we visit my family in Michigan every year for 3 to 4 weeks at a time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I moved to Scotland from the US (TN/MI/MA/FL) in 2000 to marry a Scot I met online.  So my home is in Scotland.  But we visit my family in Michigan every year for 3 to 4 weeks at a time.


You are quite the traveler!  My brother travels the USA to see his "kids" now since they are not living at home anymore.  I think it's great you travel.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2016)

Awesome pics from the plane Annie, glad you're home safe and sound....what a lovely adventure, thanks for taking us along!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2016)

Glad you enjoyed it Underock.    Chilly here but it's always nice to be home.  Flowers blooming.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice pictures Annie ,but looking at the photos taken from the plane ,make my hands go all sweaty ..I fly up and back to the Gold Coast ( Queensland) every winter but I really don't enjoy flying ..at all 
Thank goodness it's only a 2 hour flight ,going up and 2.5 hours coming home


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> Nice pictures Annie ,but looking at the photos taken from the plane ,make my hands go all sweaty ..I fly up and back to the Gold Coast ( Queensland) every winter but I really don't enjoy flying ..at all
> Thank goodness it's only a 2 hour flight ,going up and 2.5 hours coming home



Thanks.  Fortunately I have no problem at all with flying!  Everywhere we go means flying.  Longest single flight I've been on was Melbourne to Dubai - 14 hours.  Much better to break it up into 7 or 8 hour flights.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2016)

No new adventures yet.  But I'll get outside with my camera today and get some shots of our garden.  Now warm enough for a bike ride yet.  

We've booked our flights back to Thailand the end of November.  Using a different airline and we'll be flying for 11 hours straight between London and Bangkok.  A one hour flight before and after that one.  I'm tired!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2016)

Looking forward to your pictures Annie.  You are a good photographer.nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 24, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Looking forward to your pictures Annie.  You are a good photographer.nthego:



Thanks Ruthanne.  Will do some garden pics soon and long bike rides through the countryside.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2016)

Woohoo! Bike ride tomorrow!  Forecast may hit 70F and it will be sunny.  First long bike trip this year will be to the Isle of Bute, one of my favourites.


----------

